# UEFA: espulsione immediata per i club Superlega



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata

Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”

*Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".
*


News precedenti 

Ceferin, presidente della UEFA, contro la Superlega:” Non posso che sottolineare come in questo momento la UEFA e il mondo del calcio siano uniti contro la proposta egoistica di pochi club motivati dall’avidità e da nient’altro. Siamo tutti uniti contro questo progetto senza senso”.

"Il mondo del calcio è unito, i governi sono uniti, siamo tutti uniti contro questo progetto senza senso. *I calciatori che parteciperanno alla Superlega, come detto nel comunicato della FIFA di gennaio, non disputeranno né il Mondiale né l’Europeo. Non potranno rappresentare le squadre nazionali”.*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata



Ottimo. Si vada fino in fondo. Poi quando la UEFA sarà rimasta con una CL che varrà meno dell’Europa League attuale rideremo forte.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Uefa e Fifa sono maghi degli intrallazzi, ma mettersi in mano a Perez - Agnelli è come passare dalla padella alla brace, eh.

Ha ragione solo sulla parte in grassetto, è cosi ed è palese.
Non c'è nessun interesse verso il calcio, solo verso i soldi.

Se volevano fare l' interesse del calcio, facessero pagare meno i diritti tv e oi biglietti per lo stadio, di conseguenza abbassassero gli stipendi di brutto ed il costo dei cartellini, in modo da permettere alla Fiorentina di turno di avere il suo campionissimo.

Questo dovrebbero fare, se davvero fossero interessati ad avvicinarsi alla gente e rendere più equilibrate le cose. *SE.*


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Ma quanto sono falsi questi? In Qatar 6000 morti per fare stadi e nemmeno una parola sia di questo che quell'altro mastrolindo


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



.


----------



## overlord (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata



Ruttosporc: Ecco spiegato perché la giuve si è fatta buttare fuori prima dalla CL.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Si vada fino in fondo. Poi quando la UEFA sarà rimasta con una CL che varrà meno dell’Europa League attuale rideremo forte.



Bentornato.

Guarda, io spero che per il Milan vada tutto bene, ma se i vari Real, PSG, City ecc senza alcun argine ci lasceranno le briciole ( parlo di campionissimi), poi non lamentiamoci.

Secondo me, gli sceicchi faranno squadre da Playstation se potranno spendere quello che vogliono.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Era ora.
Era ora.
Era ora.

Magari.

Ma basta con il Genoa che fa riposare i titolari a San Siro con l'Inter, per Dio! 
Ma basta con Maresca!
Ma basta con Napoli-Juve prima di Juve-Napoli! E Lazio-Torino? Chiedo per un amico
Ma basta con le squadre itagliote che snobbano l'Europa League.. che si affannano per il sesto posto (stagioni passate) e poi escono subito..

Io sono stufo di questo prodotto, ben venga la novità.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



Che spettacolo Europei e Mondiali con gli scarti! Uefa e Fifa hanno solo da perderci facendo muro, come del resto tutte le leghe nazionali. Il pallone lo portano le squadre che muovono i miliardi, non 4 burocrati.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Si vada fino in fondo. Poi quando la UEFA sarà rimasta con una CL che varrà meno dell’Europa League attuale rideremo forte.



bentornato tra noi brother..

non dirmi però che anche te sei favorevole a questo schifo osceno ti prego

nel frattempo Bayern e Dortmund si sono definitivamente schierati contro: RISPETTO!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bentornato.
> 
> Guarda, io spero che per il Milan vada tutto bene, ma se i vari Real, PSG, City ecc senza alcun argine ci lasceranno le briciole ( parlo di campionissimi), poi non lamentiamoci.



Grazie per il bentornato.

Le briciole ce le lasciano adesso, con club senza storia che prendono giocatori da 220 milioni l’uno e noi dobbiamo prendere seghe come Leao e sperare che esplodano.

Il Milan è il primo brand italiano all’estero e uno dei più grandi del mondo, in una Superlega avrebbe tutto il margine per competere coi migliori, salvo forse i primissimi anni di assestamento.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> bentornato tra noi brother..
> 
> non dirmi però che anche te sei favorevole a questo schifo osceno ti prego
> 
> nel frattempo Bayern e Dortmund si sono definitivamente schierati contro: RISPETTO!



Non è che ci sia molta alternativa. Il Gayern lasciamo stare, gioca in una Lega farsa nella quale anche la rivale principale si mette a 90 gradi e gli lascia i Lewandowski a parametro zero. Ci credo che sia contrario, il Gayern è già qualificato automaticamente alla CL ogni anno, loro curano il loro orticello.

Ma alla fine o accetteranno o faranno la fine dell’Ajax.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Finalmente una bella presa di posizione.

Alla fine noi non giocheremo ne in superleague e neanche in Champions League,come giusto che sia.
L'avidità avuta nel fiondarci dentro il mapazzone della superleague ci farà perdere tutto quello che stavamo duramente ricostruendo


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

se la risposta che si dà sono Olimpiadi senza tifosi, coppe europee senza tifosi, fase finale di champions a campo neutro in Portogallo senza tifosi, europeo rinviato di un anno e con quattro gatti sugli spalti se non in Regno Unito, mondiale invernale in Qatar frutto di corruzione mi sembra difficile ostacolare le motivazioni economiche della Super League

FIFA e UEFA si sono prostrate al covid, senza tifosi e sponsor i club si sono indebitati


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



Ma questi hanno capito che ai fuoriclasse delle nazionali importa meno di zero? Hanno capito che le 12 squadre socie fondatrici rappresentano l'80% del calcio mondiale?


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> bentornato tra noi brother..
> 
> non dirmi però che anche te sei favorevole a questo schifo osceno ti prego
> 
> *nel frattempo Bayern e Dortmund si sono definitivamente schierati contro: RISPETTO*!



Allora guarderanno tutti Bayern-Ferencvaros tra due anni in finale di CL.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...


Gli hanno toccato il portafogli...
Beh, solita sparata demagogica di questo losco figuro, che incarna alla perfezione la corruzione e la prepotenza con cui il massimo organismo europeo ha gestito il calcio in questi ultimi anni. Prima di demonizzare le scelte delle società dissidenti sarebbe il caso di capire i motivi e il percorso che ha condotto verso questa direzione. Non mi risulta che la UEFA sia stata ben disposta al dialogo, nella fattispecie lui e il suo consiglio di parrucconi dell'adjudicatory chamber hanno liquidato il Milan con la stessa fretta e la stessa superficialità con cui il mendicante al semaforo viene allontanato dall'autista di turno.
Le squadre di calcio europee col Covid hanno intrapreso una spirale che conduce verso il fallimento, ergo è naturale che la struttura dell'attuale competizione europea non era più idonea a supportare i costi di gestione.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Uefa e Fifa sono maghi degli intrallazzi, ma mettersi in mano a Perez - Agnelli è come passare dalla padella alla brace, eh.
> 
> Ha ragione solo sulla parte in grassetto, è cosi ed è palese.
> Non c'è nessun interesse verso il calcio, solo verso i soldi.
> ...



L'emergenza covid ha solo accelerato ciò che sarebbe successo ugualmente ed inesorabilmente .
Ipotizziamo che io e te giochiamo una partita a calcio ed affidiamo l'organizzazione dell'evento a una società ,tale società ci fa incassare x.

Poi magari ci accorgiamo che quella x se l'evento lo organizziamo noi diviene 4x e magari l'evento riesce pure meglio : non credi ci mettiamo un secondo a dare il benservito all'organizzazione?
In fin dei conti i protagonisti del caso siamo io e te , non di certo gli organizzatori .
Per giocare a calcio servono porte, palloni ,calciatori, arbitri e clubs, tutto il resto viene dopo.
Anzi ,gli organizzatori ci hanno messo molto del loro con fpf e altre regole farlocche che vanno contro le leggi dell'economia e del libero mercato.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Ceferin su Agnelli:
"*Non ho mai visto una persona che potesse mentire così di continuo, è veramente incredibile. Ho parlato con lui sabato pomeriggio, ha detto che si trattava solo di voci, che non c'era nulla sotto. Ha detto che mi avrebbe richiamato e poi ha spento il telefono"*.

Viva Andrea Agnelli! Lunga vita alla Juventus e al suo torneo! 
Parola di un milanista in un forum di milanisti


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Uefa e Fifa sono maghi degli intrallazzi, ma mettersi in mano a Perez - Agnelli è come passare dalla padella alla brace, eh.
> 
> Ha ragione solo sulla parte in grassetto, è cosi ed è palese.
> Non c'è nessun interesse verso il calcio, solo verso i soldi.
> ...



Il concetto è offrire uno spettacolo sempre più bello e competitivo per il pubblico, di tutto il mondo non solo europeo..

Mai sentito che si migliori un prodotto puntando ad abbassare il livello..

Detto ciò, ora si spiega perché il PSG per adesso se n'è chiamato fuori...vuole mettere prima in bacheca la CL per esclusione delle altre


----------



## Tsitsipas (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Si vada fino in fondo. Poi quando la UEFA sarà rimasta con una CL che varrà meno dell’Europa League attuale rideremo forte.



finalmente ti rileggo!

comunque lo dico da interista: mi dà fastidio che anche la mia squadra si sia prestata a sta cosa. per me è una porcheria


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> finalmente ti rileggo!
> 
> comunque lo dico da interista: mi dà fastidio che anche la mia squadra si sia prestata a sta cosa. per me è una porcheria



Sportivamente siamo d’accordo, ma purtroppo era uno sbocco inevitabile per come si erano messe le cose. Io temevo soprattutto una lega chiusa, invece il fatto che ci saranno cinque posti disponibili per delle new entry è positivo, una lega chiusa totalmente stile NBA sarebbe stata indigeribile. E meno male che non hanno eliminato (ma quello non lo faranno mai) l’eliminazione diretta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Finalmente una bella presa di posizione.
> 
> Alla fine noi non giocheremo ne in superleague e neanche in Champions League,come giusto che sia.
> L'avidità avuta nel fiondarci dentro il mapazzone della superleague ci farà perdere tutto quello che stavamo duramente ricostruendo



Era dentro o fuori..o stare con l'elite del calcio o stare con al riomma e il napule..scegliete voi

Ah, per la cronaca..vediamo nel braccio di ferro chi vince..una bella CL senza i top club..spettacolo vero?..

Infatti siccome sanno che stanno giocando la mano di poker con una coppia di 2 in mano tirano già fuori le minacce della serie "esclusione dai mondiali e europei ai giocatori"..


----------



## mabadi (19 Aprile 2021)

posso chieder umilmente su quali basi giuridiche parla la Uefa?
è stato organizzato un trofeo amichevole dove (come avviene in tutti i trofei) dove le squadre vengono pagate per partecipare ecc.... qual è il problema giuridico?
Sono società di privati cittadini che cosa vuole l'UEFA?

I valori dello sport valgono relativamente nel calcio professionistico.
Che valore ha uno sport dove un calciatore chiede 12mln di euro di retribuzione?
Dove se vinci hai più soldi in tal modo aumentando il divario con le atre?
Paradossalmente per tutelare i valori sportivi dovresti distribuire equamente gli introiti. 
Quanto ha preso l'UEFA dai diritti tv? avrebbe dovuto cederli alle TV in chiaro come un tempo (per i più giovani... prima le partite delle competizioni europee delle squadre italiane erano in chiaro) .... invece ha voluto lucrarci con la pay tv ed ora si lamenta.
ps
La FIFA dopo il gol non dato a CR7 deve solo stare zitta.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



Sarebbe mitico se squalificassero l'Inter dando lo scudetto all'Atalanta...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era dentro o fuori..o stare con l'elite del calcio o stare con al riomma e il napule..scegliete voi
> 
> Ah, per la cronaca..vediamo nel braccio di ferro chi vince..una bella CL senza i top club..spettacolo vero?..
> 
> ...



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa. Queste minacce sono sintomo di impotenza anche secondo me.

Paradossalmente la Uefa ha creato un sistema polarizzato dove i grandi club detengono la quasi totalità della base degli sponsor e giocano la totalità delle partite belle da vedere che gli appassionati vogliono.

Dunque sono impotenti proprio di fronte a cio che hanno creato loro.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe mitico se squalificassero l'Inter dando lo scudetto all'Atalanta...



Fantastico ahahah


----------



## Gamma (19 Aprile 2021)

C'è dell'assurdo in tutto questo.
Io comprendo la voglia di volere vedere la propria rosa migliorata(con 350M sarebbe più semplice), di voler competere con Real, Barcellona, Liverpool ecc. come un tempo, di voler vedere belle sfide tra grandi campioni ecc., ma rendiamoci conto del fatto che ci stiamo adagiando su una competizione nata esclusivamente per ragioni economiche da un'iniziativa che ha coinvolto, tra gli altri, Andrea Agnelli, che fino a ieri era la bestia di satana per tutti i milanisti mentre oggi è diventato santo.

È surreale. Io non credo a un'esclusione dai campionati domestici perché ci perderebbero più loro che i 12 club della Siperlega, credo sia solo una minaccia bella e buona e che alla fine si arriverà ad un compromesso tra Superlega e UEFA/FIFA che accontenterà un po' tutti.

Dovessero escludere davvero le squadre dai campionati nazionali sarebbe davvero la morte, non del calcio, ma della sua storia, non nascondiamoci dietro un dito perché fa comodo ai milanisti. Da milanista io voglio tornare a sentire l'inno della Champions, voglio tornare a vivere le emozioni di una volta e vincere una competizione che ha fascino e storia perché impregnata di notti emozionanti, sfide epocali e tanta nostalgia, non mi interessa competere in un campionato nato come fosse il trofeo Birra Moretti dei ricchi(perché è quello il presupposto, non la storia, altrimenti avrebbero dovuto esserci Ajax, Porto ecc, non Tottenham, Arsenal e compagnia).

Avere una squadra di top player acquistati grazie a un budget dovuto alla partecipazione a una lega farlocca non mi esalta affatto. 

La UEFA è mafia, poco ma sicuro, e non dovrebbe fare la parte dell'agnellino o del supereroe, ma se il problema era questo, perché le squadre non si sono riunite per far cambiare la UEFA e basta? Le scelte andrebbero fatte nell'interesse del calcio, delle società che lo rendono tale(piccole e grandi) e non nell'interesse economico di pochi club.

Io non sono uno di quei "tifosi" che arriva a dire "non tiferò più Milan" perché sarebbe come dire "non amerò più la mia compagna", non è una cosa controllabile, io tiferò Milan anche se dovesse fare solo un match all'anno contro l'Avellino, ho il sangue rosso e nero, però ho tutto il diritto di dire e pensare che questa storia della Superlega non sia motivo di orgoglio per il club che amo.

Posso capire gli juventini, senza storia, ossessionati dal vincere qualcosa in Europa, ma noi che siamo cresciuti con le vittorie europee del nostro club dovremmo renderci conto che la storia non va uccisa così.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era dentro o fuori..o stare con l'elite del calcio o stare con al riomma e il napule..scegliete voi
> 
> Ah, per la cronaca..vediamo nel braccio di ferro chi vince..una bella CL senza i top club..spettacolo vero?..
> 
> Infatti siccome sanno che stanno giocando la mano di poker con una coppia di 2 in mano tirano già fuori le minacce della serie "esclusione dai mondiali e europei ai giocatori"..



Non vorrei che invece quelli ad aver in mano una coppia di 2 ,siano proprio i 12 della superlega.
No perchè sappiamo bene che juve e inter,seppur sommerse di debiti,in qualche modo se la caveranno,noi invece un altro anno senza champions (e senza questa pagliacciata di superlega) no,saremmo costretti a iniziare nuovamente da capo.

Non vorrei che la squadra/società/giocatori mollasse proprio ora la rincorsa champions,sicuri di avere di meglio,per poi ritrovarsi fuori da tutto.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Viva Andrea Agnelli! Lunga vita alla Juventus e al suo torneo!
> Parola di un milanista in un forum di milanisti



no,quell'avatar no please


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando la stessa cosa. Queste minacce sono sintomo di impotenza anche secondo me.
> 
> Paradossalmente la Uefa ha creato un sistema polarizzato dove i grandi club detengono la quasi totalità della base degli sponsor e giocano la totalità delle partite belle da vedere che gli appassionati vogliono.
> 
> Dunque sono impotenti proprio di fronte a cio che hanno creato loro.



Le competizioni senza i giocatori e le squadre migliori cosa sono? nulla..lo sanno anche loro..

Le federazioni sono aria fritta, conta chi muove i soldi

Pensiamo davvero che questi top club non abbiano già parlato con i loro sponsor? Chi mette i soldi nel calcio, la UEFA? I governi?

Lo scontro non conviene a nessuno..anche se capisco che certe mafiette oggi sudino freddo nel vedersi il giocattolo sottratto...


----------



## Devil man (19 Aprile 2021)

Ma secondo voi ai giocatori di oggi gli piace guadagnare 20 milioni in più o giocare il mondiale???


----------



## Victorss (19 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> no,quell'avatar no please



È un troll


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le competizioni senza i giocatori e le squadre migliori cosa sono? nulla..lo sanno anche loro..
> 
> Le federazioni sono aria fritta, conta chi muove i soldi
> 
> ...



In fondo gli attori indispensabili del calcio sono tre:
Proprietari
Giocatori
Appassionati (non solo i tifosi)

La Uefa per me ha dormito e non ha risposto alle richieste di nessuno di questi tre soggetti e oggi ne paga le conseguenze. Forse pensavano che le tante riunioni in questi anni per la creazione di una superlega fossero uno scherzo. Non hanno migliorato il prodotto (partite in gran parte orrende che comunque tu abbonato devi pagarti e salate), non hanno aumentato i ricavi (obbligando le proprietà a ripianare le perdite), non hanno migliorato nemmeno la condizione dei giocatori (obbligati a giocare decine e decine di partite gran parte delle quali orrende in campi e contro avversari dieci volte piu scarsi di loro).

Io vedo la Superlega una conseguenza di quello fatto (e soprattutto non fatto) dalla UEFA piu che un atto di avidità dei proprietari e basta, come mi pare sia la retorica che gira un po' dappertutto.

Le richiesta del ECA e dei top club in questi anni sono state ripetute piu e piu volte. Meno partite da giocare ma di maggiore qualità. Alla fine la soluzione l'hanno trovata da soli.


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> C'è dell'assurdo in tutto questo.
> Io comprendo la voglia di volere vedere la propria rosa migliorata(con 350M sarebbe più semplice), di voler competere con Real, Barcellona, Liverpool ecc. come un tempo, di voler vedere belle sfide tra grandi campioni ecc., ma rendiamoci conto del fatto che ci stiamo adagiando su una competizione nata esclusivamente per ragioni economiche da un'iniziativa che ha coinvolto, tra gli altri, Andrea Agnelli, che fino a ieri era la bestia di satana per tutti i milanisti mentre oggi è diventato santo.
> 
> È surreale. Io non credo a un'esclusione dai campionati domestici perché ci perderebbero più loro che i 12 club della Siperlega, credo sia solo una minaccia bella e buona e che alla fine si arriverà ad un compromesso tra Superlega e UEFA/FIFA che accontenterà un po' tutti.
> ...



L'Europa non è più quella a cui siamo stati abituati, l'Europa è quella che ci ha sbattuto fuori quando eravamo nella melma invece di darci la chance di riprenderci più in fretta per poi non squalificare PSG e City.

Quel calcio nostalgico non esiste più, ora esiste un calcio incentrato allo spettacolo e in cui la UEFA vuole continuare a mangiare, ma giustamente chi produce quello spettacolo vuole guadagnarci di più.

Per me sarà uno spettacolo vedermi Milan - Real o Milan - Arsenal il mercoledì invece di vedermi Milan - Ludogorets


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> no,quell'avatar no please


Avevo un banalissimo e antiquato avatar di Shevchenko che teneva il pallone d'oro. Carino, ma è roba per nostalgici.

Onestamente Andreino ci porterà un sacco di soldi, potremo finanziare un mercato all'altezza. Come tifoso milanista lo ringrazio e gli faccio un bocca al lupo per il finale di stagione agli amici di una vita della Juve, che incontreremo nell'importantissimo match del 9 maggio, quasi quanto il derby del cuore



Victorss ha scritto:


> È un troll


Almeno assicurati di aver letto i commenti di un utente prima di dargli del troll. Grazie.


----------



## Victorss (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Avevo un banalissimo e antiquato avatar di Shevchenko che teneva il pallone d'oro. Carino, ma è roba per nostalgici.
> 
> Onestamente Andreino ci porterà un sacco di soldi, potremo finanziare un mercato all'altezza. Come tifoso milanista lo ringrazio e gli faccio un bocca al lupo per il finale di stagione agli amici di una vita della Juve, che incontreremo nell'importantissimo match del 9 maggio, quasi quanto il derby del cuore
> 
> ...



Per me uno che in un forum di milanisti scrive "forza Juve" e va in giro con quell avatar sta trollando. Che lo faccia perché è tifoso juventino o perché deve prendere per i fondelli chi la pensa diversamente da lui poco importa. Sempre un Troll rimane. Grazie


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le competizioni senza i giocatori e le squadre migliori cosa sono? nulla..lo sanno anche loro..
> 
> Le federazioni sono aria fritta, conta chi muove i soldi
> 
> ...


Ma infatti! Boh... A leggere certi commenti sembra che questi si siano svegliati e abbiano deciso di uscirsene col comunicato. I club fondatori hanno sicuramente pianificato qualunque cosa: sponsor presenti, sponsor futuri, merchandising, diritti tv, reazioni delle istituzioni calcistiche, legittimità giuridica della loro scelta ecc. 
Basta vedere le dichiarazioni di JP Morgan che ha già confermato persino i dettagli: 3,5 mliardi da restituire in 23 anni con interessi al 2%.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Per me uno che in un forum di milanisti scrive "forza Juve" e va in giro con quell avatar sta trollando. Che lo faccia perché è tifoso juventino o perché deve prendere per i fondelli chi la pensa diversamente da lui poco importa. Sempre un Troll rimane. Grazie


Stai continuando a commentare senza aver letto i miei precedenti commenti. Quindi se proprio ti interessa la mia opinione, e vuoi sindacarla, almeno vatteli a leggere. Altrimenti ignorami. Grazie.


----------



## Victorss (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Stai continuando a commentare senza aver letto i miei precedenti commenti. Quindi se proprio ti interessa la mia opinione, e vuoi sindacarla, almeno vatteli a leggere. Altrimenti ignorami. Grazie.



Li ho letti, e ho già risposto che per me stai perculando l opinione di altri utenti diversa dalla tua. Ignorami pure anche tu, non c è problema. Grazie


----------



## Gamma (19 Aprile 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> L'Europa non è più quella a cui siamo stati abituati, l'Europa è quella che ci ha sbattuto fuori quando eravamo nella melma invece di darci la chance di riprenderci più in fretta per poi non squalificare PSG e City.
> 
> Quel calcio nostalgico non esiste più, ora esiste un calcio incentrato allo spettacolo e in cui la UEFA vuole continuare a mangiare, ma giustamente chi produce quello spettacolo vuole guadagnarci di più.
> 
> Per me sarà uno spettacolo vedermi Milan - Real o Milan - Arsenal il mercoledì invece di vedermi Milan - Ludogorets



Sono d'accordo su questo, il mio punto è che una coalizione di queste squadre avrebbe messo comunque alle spalle la UEFA ed avrebbe strappato comunque condizioni migliori rispetto a quelle attuali(e probabilmente la coalizione avrebbe riguardato tanti altri club, anche minori, proprio perché non tutelati dalla UEFA che si professa martire).

Tutto questo non era necessario, secondo me, bastava imporsi in altro modo e sicuramente ci sarebbero stati meno casini.
Invece mi tocca leggere di club che vogliono l'esclusione di altri club dai campionati, ditemi voi se non è surreale tutto questo.

Anche a me piacerebbe vedere Real-Milan, Liverpool-Milan ecc., ma in un quarto di champions sarebbe più affascinante rispetto al vedere queste partite ogni singolo anno come fossero Milan-Sampdoria... è bello sì, ma perde quasi completamente di significato.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Li ho letti, e ho già risposto che per me stai perculando l opinione di altri utenti diversa dalla tua. Ignorami pure anche tu, non c è problema. Grazie



Rileggili meglio allora. Non ho sindacato su nessun commento altrui, ma semmai protestato ( = ho detto la mia opinione) sulla piega che sta prendendo questa storia. Non mi pare di aver mai fatto riferimento a te, quindi ti stavo già ignorando. Ma grazie lo stesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In fondo gli attori indispensabili del calcio sono tre:
> Proprietari
> Giocatori
> Appassionati (non solo i tifosi)
> ...



E occhio anche al discorso nazionali dove spesso i club si sono sentiti mortificati a dover mandare i giocatori per partite inutili col rischio di infortuni..ma poi il giocatore rotto chi lo paga?

Ci si dimentica sempre che è tutto molto bello ma anche molto costoso...guardiamo le soste delle nazionali, quanti giocatori mandano i top club e quanti le altre?


----------



## Victorss (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Rileggili meglio allora. Non ho sindacato su nessun commento altrui, ma semmai protestato ( = ho detto la mia opinione) sulla piega che sta prendendo questa storia. Non mi pare di aver mai fatto riferimento a te, quindi ti stavo già ignorando. Ma grazie lo stesso.


Continui a girarci intorno per non ammetterlo ma non mi convinci, per me stavi trollando. È l impressione che hai dato. Liberissimo di continuare a farlo. FINE OT. Buona continuazione.
Grazie a te, non c'è di che.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non vorrei che invece quelli ad aver in mano una coppia di 2 ,siano proprio i 12 della superlega.
> No perchè sappiamo bene che juve e inter,seppur sommerse di debiti,in qualche modo se la caveranno,noi invece un altro anno senza champions (e senza questa pagliacciata di superlega) no,saremmo costretti a iniziare nuovamente da capo.
> 
> Non vorrei che la squadra/società/giocatori mollasse proprio ora la rincorsa champions,sicuri di avere di meglio,per poi ritrovarsi fuori da tutto.



Ma figuriamoci su..fosse così avremmo una rosa di gente senza balle..


----------



## hiei87 (19 Aprile 2021)

L'espulsione dalle competizioni Uefa mi pare il minimo. Spero vadano avanti col pugno di ferro, e che prendano posizione anche le leghe nazionali.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

certo che lezioni di stile da chi ha organizzato un mondiale invernale in qatar........

lo avranno organizzato la perchè amano la democrazia o perchè amano i soldi?

c'è gente che ci va a dietro a sti qui?


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Grazie per il bentornato.
> 
> Le briciole ce le lasciano adesso, con club senza storia che prendono giocatori da 220 milioni l’uno e noi dobbiamo prendere seghe come Leao e sperare che esplodano.
> 
> ...



Se si schierano contro verranno lasciati fuori anche più avanti però, almeno spero.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2021)

[MENTION=5517]Maurizio91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1858]Victorss[/MENTION] 

Finitela che state intasando il topic, ignorantevi oppure continate in PM.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Isao (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il presidente del Porto ha detto che loro non aderiranno alla superlega



Ma sono stati invitati?


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



brrr.... paurissima... abbiamo contro la fifa la uefa e i governi... il calcio unido jamas serà vencido.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il presidente del Porto ha detto che loro non aderiranno alla superlega



ci stiamo cacando sotto....


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

vai che finalmente con Agnelli a capo anche la Juve vincerà le sue coppe internazionali..non potranno lasciarli a secco striderebbe troppo


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2021)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ma sono stati invitati?



No.


----------



## Giofa (19 Aprile 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> C'è dell'assurdo in tutto questo.
> Io comprendo la voglia di volere vedere la propria rosa migliorata(con 350M sarebbe più semplice), di voler competere con Real, Barcellona, Liverpool ecc. come un tempo, di voler vedere belle sfide tra grandi campioni ecc., ma rendiamoci conto del fatto che ci stiamo adagiando su una competizione nata esclusivamente per ragioni economiche da un'iniziativa che ha coinvolto, tra gli altri, Andrea Agnelli, che fino a ieri era la bestia di satana per tutti i milanisti mentre oggi è diventato santo.
> 
> È surreale. Io non credo a un'esclusione dai campionati domestici perché ci perderebbero più loro che i 12 club della Siperlega, credo sia solo una minaccia bella e buona e che alla fine si arriverà ad un compromesso tra Superlega e UEFA/FIFA che accontenterà un po' tutti.
> ...



Non avrei saputo esprimere meglio il mio pensiero


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'espulsione dalle competizioni Uefa mi pare il minimo. Spero vadano avanti col pugno di ferro, e che prendano posizione anche le leghe nazionali.



Godrò come un riccio quando Uefa e le leghe nazionali andranno a pietire la superlega per qualche data libera in calendario o per farvi accedere tramite qualificazione qualche loro squadra o quando le pregheranno di rientrare per dar senso ai loro campionati parrocchiali per amatori.

Se questo delle federazione e i politici non abbassano le ali li devono piallare a zero lasciandogli gli spiccioli.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



Dai che la Roma, forse, potrà vincere un trofeo dopo due secoli in finale col Villareal


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Godrò come un riccio quando Uefa e le leghe nazionali andranno a pietire la superlega per qualche data libera in calendario o per farvi accedere tramite qualificazione qualche loro squadra o quando le pregheranno di rientrare per dar senso ai loro campionati parrocchiali per amatori.
> 
> Se questo delle federazione e i politici non abbassano le ali li devono piallare a zero lasciandogli gli spiccioli.



Faccio una citazione che farà capire quanto davvero questo sia un estremo tentativo vano e per me presto abbasseranno le ali:

"Non ci sono le leggi per impedire una lega privata, è successo anche da noi nel basket e anche da noi volevano impedire ai giocatori di giocare in nazionale, poi che fai? Non convochi i migliori? Che fai? Son tutti bravi a dire che non vuoi che partecipino, son belle parole, poi che fai? Vai a fermare Armani nel basket o la Juve nel calcio? Bisogna vedere se le leggi europee lo permettono o no. Quando l'Armani firmò per 10 anni di partecipazione in Eurolega non potemmo fermarli. Se hanno firmato, come possiamo fermarli? Nel nostro caso è l'NBA che ci concede i giocatori. Dovemmo firmare un'assicurazione di 450'000 dollari per avere Gallinari per 28 giorni E' una filosofia diversa con questi organismi privati. " Petrucci presidente della federazione del Basket


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



Purtroppo in quest'occasione non posso che fare tifo sfegatato per la UEFA, istituzione che ho sempre odiato. Pazienza, mi adeguo.
Da quando domani Boban sarà eletto Head of Football forse mi sarà un po' più semplice.

Non accadrà nulla, comunque, tutte minacce che andranno a vuoto.
Il mondo del calcio nel suo orgasmo di avidità ha preso questa direzione. Spetta ai tifosi scegliere se seguirla o no. Io no.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Con la differenza che il basket (che tanto vogliono imitare con questa pagliacciata di superleague) in italia non se lo **** quasi nessuno.
E soprattutto,con la creazione dell'eurolega hanno avuto una prateria davanti,senza nessun ostacolo (o quasi),senza giornali sportivi contro (andate a leggere nei giornali esteri) e non hanno certamente avuto i vari governi nazionali contro,cosa che invece con questa superlega sta accadendo.
Vedi Boris Johnson per il Regno Unito,Macron per la Francia e guarda anche i nostri politici,tutti,da destra a sinistra,contro la superlega.


----------



## wildfrank (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Si vada fino in fondo. Poi quando la UEFA sarà rimasta con una CL che varrà meno dell’Europa League attuale rideremo forte.



Eccolo! Bentornato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che il basket (che tanto vogliono imitare con questa pagliacciata di superleague) in italia non se lo **** quasi nessuno.
> E soprattutto,con la creazione dell'eurolega hanno avuto una prateria davanti,senza nessun ostacolo (o quasi),senza giornali sportivi contro (andate a leggere nei giornali esteri) e non hanno certamente avuto i vari governi nazionali contro,cosa che invece con questa superlega sta accadendo.
> Vedi Boris Johnson per il Regno Unito,Macron per la Francia e guarda anche i nostri politici,tutti,da destra a sinistra,contro la superlega.



Sarà bellissimo vedere come giustificheranno il fatto che l'Eurolega di basket è lecita e la Superleague no.

Sono qui con i popcorn.

E' lo stesso identico processo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Eccolo! Bentornato.



Ciao Wild, grazie!


----------



## wildfrank (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ciao Wild, grazie!



Mi pregio di darti sempre il bentornato! Grazie, grazie!!


----------



## hiei87 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Godrò come un riccio quando Uefa e le leghe nazionali andranno a pietire la superlega per qualche data libera in calendario o per farvi accedere tramite qualificazione qualche loro squadra o quando le pregheranno di rientrare per dar senso ai loro campionati parrocchiali per amatori.
> 
> Se questo delle federazione e i politici non abbassano le ali li devono piallare a zero lasciandogli gli spiccioli.



E' logico che con gli anni i rapporti di forza si sposteranno verso chi ha i soldi. Ma questo non significa che la superlega sia una cosa buona.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' logico che con gli anni i rapporti di forza si sposteranno verso chi ha i soldi. Ma questo non significa che la superlega sia una cosa buona.



Ma qui é tutto un sostegno a:
- uccideteli!
- squalificateli!
- radiateli!
- bloccate i giocatori!
- cancellate il palmares!
- governi bloccate tutto anche se contro la,legge!

Non é detto che sia perfetta.

Ma poteva e doveva essere accolta in modo meno aggressivo, trovando compromesso e un modo di convivenza (ad esempio discutendo di riforma dei calendari o chiedendo che le manifestazioni Uefa qualifichino per la SuperLague o per l’istituzione di un fondo per lo sviluppo dello sport di base, o per negoziare un fondo con il quale le squadre provenienti dalle manifestazioni Uefa possono incrementare la competitivitá nell’anno di SuperLegue).

Tante cose... invece aggressione a mano armata.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Aprile 2021)

Invece la Uefa è la Fifa erano mossi solo da intenti nobili e assolutamente disinteressati ai soldi vero? 
Ci sta comunque che gli abbiano fatto concorrenza eh. Non so come potrebbe essere questa superlega, ma diciamo che la Uefa ha gestito malissimo un brand ed un patrimonio di livello assoluto.

PS: Che pena il ricatto ai calciatori su Europei e mondiali.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma qui é tutto un sostegno a:
> - uccideteli!
> - squalificateli!
> - radiateli!
> ...


Dalla UEFA e dalla FIFA me lo aspettavo, dai tifosi mi son sorpreso.
Se guardiamo i fondatori, la questione degli inviti riguarda solo tre squadre: due inglesi per questioni numeriche e noi che da anni non partecipiamo. Le altre sono fisse già adesso. 
Considerando che alla fine PSG e Bayern entreranno(altre presenze fisse già ora), la contrazione del "merito sportivo" sarebbe dovuta più al passaggio da 32 a 20 squadre che a un problema di tipo "filosofico". Per carità, anche a me piacciono le favole sportive, ma queste sono sempre più casi più unici che rari. Posso capire storcere il naso, ma certi giudizi apocalittici sono per me incomprensibili.


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2021)

*Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*


----------



## chicagousait (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*



Sarà interessantissimo guardare le semifinaliste sostitute delle espulse


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Venedì a quanto pare comitato straordinario della Uefa in merito alle competizioni europee


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*



Che pagliacci questi della Uefa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2021)

Io non sono un legale ma penso proprio che queste "minacce" dell' UEFA sia campate in aria e che in tribunale perderebbero ogni causa senza se e senza ma. Ci sono diversi precedenti in svariati sport minori che hanno SEMPRE vinto battaglie legali del genere. SE ci pensate, nessuno secondo la legge può agire da monopolista. Certo le Leghe nazionali o l'UEFA potrebbero mettere un "ban" alle squadre o ai giocatori nelle loro competizioni, ma sarebbe deleterio per loro in quanto hanno tutto da perdere e nulla da guadagnare. 

Sinceramente l'atteggiamento di Leghe Nazionali e UEFA che agiscono come i bulletti del quartiere la dice lunga sulla scelta giusta da fare. Alla fine questi sono tutti politicanti da quattro soldi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io non sono un legale ma penso proprio che queste "minacce" dell' UEFA sia campate in aria e che in tribunale perderebbero ogni causa senza se e senza ma. Ci sono diversi precedenti in svariati sport minori che hanno SEMPRE vinto battaglie legali del genere. SE ci pensate, nessuno secondo la legge può agire da monopolista. Certo le Leghe nazionali o l'UEFA potrebbero mettere un "ban" alle squadre o ai giocatori nelle loro competizioni, ma sarebbe deleterio per loro in quanto hanno tutto da perdere e nulla da guadagnare.
> 
> Sinceramente l'atteggiamento di Leghe Nazionali e UEFA che agiscono come i bulletti del quartiere la dice lunga sulla scelta giusta da fare. Alla fine questi sono tutti politicanti da quattro soldi



Non sono mai riusciti a far valere nemmeno l’FPF, che ogni volta che è stato portato al Tas è stato sconfitto, figuriamoci sta roba qua. Sono disperati perché hanno capito di aver preso un padulo delle dimensioni di un fenicottero.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*



Bruno Fernandes e Cancelo si espongono contro la superlega


----------



## sacchino (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma qui é tutto un sostegno a:
> - uccideteli!
> - squalificateli!
> - radiateli!
> ...



Prima di arrivare alla creazione della SL chissà quante schermaglie con l'Uefa, la reazione è l'apice di bisticci continui.


----------



## sacchino (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*



Quindi la vince il PSG senza giocare.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non sono mai riusciti a far valere nemmeno l’FPF, che ogni volta che è stato portato al Tas è stato sconfitto, figuriamoci sta roba qua. Sono disperati perché hanno capito di aver preso un padulo delle dimensioni di un fenicottero.



Ciao bentornato!! 
Hai visto che alla fine hanno fatto la superlega? Quante volte ne abbiamo parlato 
Certo che la uefa è proprio ridicola e mi fa apprezzare pure sta superlega che di base non mi fa impazzire..
Si dovrebbero solo vergognare e scusarsi per aver rovinato il calcio europeo


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo in quest'occasione non posso che fare tifo sfegatato per la UEFA, istituzione che ho sempre odiato. Pazienza, mi adeguo.
> Da quando domani Boban sarà eletto Head of Football forse mi sarà un po' più semplice.
> 
> Non accadrà nulla, comunque, tutte minacce che andranno a vuoto.
> Il mondo del calcio nel suo orgasmo di avidità ha preso questa direzione. Spetta ai tifosi scegliere se seguirla o no. Io no.



Io continuerò a guardarlo ( penso alla fine anche tu)

Ma ben cosciente, che almeno 3-4 volte ogni 10 anni, ci saranno non più di una 20ina di partite di cui mi interesserà il risultato, perchè magari troppo indietro in classifica e senza più mezzo obbiettivo, nemmeno teorico.


----------



## Zenos (19 Aprile 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Sarà interessantissimo guardare le semifinaliste sostitute delle espulse



L ovino Sabato si dimette da vicepresidente della Superlega e rientra in CL.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ciao bentornato!!
> Hai visto che alla fine hanno fatto la superlega? Quante volte ne abbiamo parlato
> Certo che la uefa è proprio ridicola e mi fa apprezzare pure sta superlega che di base non mi fa impazzire..
> Si dovrebbero solo vergognare e scusarsi per aver rovinato il calcio europeo



Esatto, amico.


----------



## Zenos (19 Aprile 2021)

snake ha scritto:


> Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".



L'ovino Sabato si dimette da vicepresidente della Superlega e rientra in CL.


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*


Hahahahahah, spettacolo assoluto.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*



Boh ho la sensazione che naufrighi tutto e non si farà nulla.. pressione tifosi, media, politici ormai è un tutto contro i 12


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*



LOL per questo che il Psg è contrario. Intanto vince la Champions a tavolino, poi a agosto entra nella superlega


----------



## Mika (19 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LOL per questo che il Psg è contrario. Intanto vince la Champions a tavolino, poi a agosto entra nella superlega



E lo seguiranno le due tedesche.

Che la UEFA mi fa la moralista "il calcio è del popolo" mi viene da ridere. Da quando esiste il FPF il Real Madrid ha vinto 7 CL. Prima del FPF il Real 7 Cl le ha vinte in cento anni nonostante avesse sempre squadre forti. 

Non vince una olandese e una portoghese dall'Ajax e dal Porto tipo 15 anni fa. Ogni anno 3 su 4 semifinaliste sono sempre quelle dell'anno prima.


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LOL per questo che il Psg è contrario. Intanto vince la Champions a tavolino, poi a agosto entra nella superlega



Il PSG per il momento è fuori perchè Nasser è proprietario di bein media che possiede i diritti TV di premier e champions e immagino sia coinvolto anche nell'organizzazione dei mondiali in Qatar (e la Fifa sappiamo che è contro la superlega).


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*



.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*



Magari potrebbero ripescare Ludogorets, Atalanta e Qarabag, alla faccia del decantato “merito sportivo”.

La coppa dell’asterisco


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh ho la sensazione che naufrighi tutto e non si farà nulla.. pressione tifosi, media, politici ormai è un tutto contro i 12



non penso, tanto rumore ma legalmente parlando la UEFA va incontro a rischi pesantissimi. Espellere squadre perchè dicono che dal prossimo anno non vogliono (legalmente) partecipare a una tua competizione? Siamo forse in Corea del Nord? e i politici devono dire quello che è il sentore del momento, mica hanno una opinione. Difendono i loro amici politici. I media si adatteranno in un secondo alla Super Lega. Per me questo non è un atto di forza per strappare condizioni, questa cosa va in porto eccome.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non penso, tanto rumore ma legalmente parlando la UEFA va incontro a rischi pesantissimi. Espellere squadre perchè dicono che dal prossimo anno non vogliono (legalmente) partecipare a una tua competizione? Siamo forse in Corea del Nord? e i politici devono dire quello che è il sentore del momento, mica hanno una opinione. Difendono i loro amici politici. I media si adatteranno in un secondo alla Super Lega. Per me questo non è un atto di forza per strappare condizioni, questa cosa va in porto eccome.



E' quello che penso pure io. Voglio dire i club non hanno violato alcuna norma o regola, perché dovrebbero essere espulsi?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Bruno Fernandes e Cancelo si espongono contro la superlega



Si sono dimenticati di esporsi dimezzamdosi lo stipendio dopo il calo dei ricavi delle loro societá causa Pandemia.

Cosí come Klopp che dice “se non arrivo quarto mi sembra giusto non fare la coppa” , ma se gli metti un contratto con il 40%di quota variabile in base ai risultati col cavolo che lo trova giusto.

Infine i tifosi che lo ritengono “immorale”... poi se gli pegni di spesa rimasti costanti, con la pandemia che apre una voragine a bilancio di 600 milioni, non solo non vogliono metterceli loro, ma pretendono che la societá sul mercato compri un “difensore centrale da Liverpool”.

Tutti bravi a usare il deretano altrui.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' quello che penso pure io. Voglio dire i club non hanno violato alcuna norma o regola, perché dovrebbero essere espulsi?



ora io non sono un avvocato, ma non penso proprio succederà o la UEFA si beccherà cause per centinaia di milioni da pagare


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non penso, tanto rumore ma legalmente parlando la UEFA va incontro a rischi pesantissimi. Espellere squadre perchè dicono che dal prossimo anno non vogliono (legalmente) partecipare a una tua competizione? Siamo forse in Corea del Nord? e i politici devono dire quello che è il sentore del momento, mica hanno una opinione. Difendono i loro amici politici. I media si adatteranno in un secondo alla Super Lega. Per me questo non è un atto di forza per strappare condizioni, questa cosa va in porto eccome.



Scusate ma la Uefa o la Fifa che creano dal nulla competizioni inutili come NL o Conference League?!? poi hanno pure il coraggio di aumentare il numero di squadre cambiando però il format, rendendolo più aberrante e meno competitivo, sono imbarazzanti, non vi è dialogo, solo minacce, quello che ha detto Ceferin oggi è ridicolo e vi fa capire lo spessore morale di chi gestisce il baraccone ed è stato esposto in maniera definitiva a quello che è stato il suo disgraziato percorso che ha portato alla creazione di un'altra Lega che ai nastri di partenza sarebbe già oggi il prodotto più forte.
Serve che queste squadre trovino l'accordo con le Leghe nazionali per capire quelli che saranno i criteri con cui si stabilirà l'accesso (per meriti sportivi) alla SuperLega attraverso i campionati nazionali, è logico che partendo da questa base qui l'Uefa dovrà togliersi di torno o dovrà trovare dentro di sè (quindi le squadre che decideranno di aderire) l'interesse e i soldi per potersi permettere "l'affiliazione" da parte dei camp. nazionali alla Uefa o alla Fifa ecc, logico che chi ha più soldi pagherà meglio, è un discorso che non si dovrebbe nemmeno fare.
Dove verranno trovati i soldi senza quelle 12 squadre? e l'interesse? penso che Ceferin e co non abbiano i mezzi per controbattere ma chi ha deciso di staccarsi non può più tornare indietro, ci sono interessi immensi e ci sono sicuramente delle garanzie che arrivano dai diritti tv (Amazon o chi per loro che avranno già l'accordo per trasmettere le partite) che sentenzieranno di fatto la nascita della nuova Lega al di fuori della sfera di controllo massonica attuale.


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Scusate ma la Uefa o la Fifa che creano dal nulla competizioni inutili come NL o Conference League?!? poi hanno pure il coraggio di aumentare il numero di squadre cambiando però il format, rendendolo più aberrante e meno competitivo, sono imbarazzanti, non vi è dialogo, solo minacce, quello che ha detto Ceferin oggi è ridicolo e vi fa capire lo spessore morale di chi gestisce il baraccone ed è stato esposto in maniera definitiva a quello che è stato il suo disgraziato percorso che ha portato alla creazione di un'altra Lega che ai nastri di partenza sarebbe già oggi il prodotto più forte.
> Serve che queste squadre trovino l'accordo con le Leghe nazionali per capire quelli che saranno i criteri con cui si stabilirà l'accesso (per meriti sportivi) alla SuperLega attraverso i campionati nazionali, è logico che partendo da questa base qui l'Uefa dovrà togliersi di torno o dovrà trovare dentro di sè (quindi le squadre che decideranno di aderire) l'interesse e i soldi per potersi permettere "l'affiliazione" da parte dei camp. nazionali alla Uefa o alla Fifa ecc, logico che chi ha più soldi pagherà meglio, è un discorso che non si dovrebbe nemmeno fare.
> Dove verranno trovati i soldi senza quelle 12 squadre? e l'interesse? penso che Ceferin e co non abbiano i mezzi per controbattere ma chi ha deciso di staccarsi non può più tornare indietro, ci sono interessi immensi e ci sono sicuramente delle garanzie che arrivano dai diritti tv (Amazon o chi per loro che avranno già l'accordo per trasmettere le partite) che sentenzieranno di fatto la nascita della nuova Lega al di fuori della sfera di controllo massonica attuale.



concordo su tutto, soprattutto sulle minacce da bulletti dell' UEFA. Ecco con chi bisognava convivere, monopolisti politicizzati pronti a buttarla in rissa. Farebbero meglio a negoziare e dialogare con queste 12 squadre, il dado è tratto.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che il basket (che tanto vogliono imitare con questa pagliacciata di superleague) in italia non se lo **** quasi nessuno.
> E soprattutto,con la creazione dell'eurolega hanno avuto una prateria davanti,senza nessun ostacolo (o quasi),senza giornali sportivi contro (andate a leggere nei giornali esteri) e non hanno certamente avuto i vari governi nazionali contro,cosa che invece con questa superlega sta accadendo.
> Vedi Boris Johnson per il Regno Unito,Macron per la Francia e guarda anche i nostri politici,tutti,da destra a sinistra,contro la superlega.



Mi sa che non hai seguito quando è nata l'eurolega...la fibra minacciava di non far giocare i giocatori nelle nazionale...ricorsi e controricorsi fino alla comunità europea


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

io voglio una coppa dove partecipa chi si qualifica non per diritto per il nome

fine.

tutto il resto è fuffa...e chi è favorevole lo è solo perchè il Milan c'è dentro..se non ci fosse non lo sarebbero

l'Italia non si è qualificata per il Mondiale..se avessero detto "vabè però siete una nazionale importante quindi ci andrete lo stesso" a me avrebbe fatto vomitare

non so nulla dell'nba e non voglio saperlo...seguo il calcio e sono europeo..del modello americano nello sport me ne fot..


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' quello che penso pure io. Voglio dire i club non hanno violato alcuna norma o regola, perché dovrebbero essere espulsi?



Difatti l'uefa ufficialmente è andata contro i giocatori non contro i club...minacciando di non farli più giocare in nazionale. Cosa che ovviamente non si realizzerà mai...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non penso, tanto rumore ma legalmente parlando la UEFA va incontro a rischi pesantissimi. Espellere squadre perchè dicono che dal prossimo anno non vogliono (legalmente) partecipare a una tua competizione? Siamo forse in Corea del Nord? e i politici devono dire quello che è il sentore del momento, mica hanno una opinione. Difendono i loro amici politici. I media si adatteranno in un secondo alla Super Lega. Per me questo non è un atto di forza per strappare condizioni, questa cosa va in porto eccome.



Hai ragione, questi fanno la predica e sono solo dei falsi ipocriti. Ma onestamente non riesco ad immaginarmi che la prossima stagione 12 squadra non parteciperanno alla CL e si vada muro contro muro. 

Però il finanziamento da parte di Morgan è chiaro. Vediamo a me sembra tutto un trash


----------



## Pit96 (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io voglio una coppa dove partecipa chi si qualifica non per diritto per il nome
> 
> fine.
> 
> ...



Parole sante


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io voglio una coppa dove partecipa chi si qualifica non per diritto per il nome
> 
> fine.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente non vero. Io a basket tifo Varese e quando è stata fatta l'eurolega, naturalmente senza Varese, era favorevole. C'è molta ma molta più competizione in un campionato come europea o superlega che in una seria a o champion


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jesper Moller membro dell'esecutivo UEFA: "entro venerdì Real Madrid, Chelsea e Manchester City saranno espulse dalla champions, poi vedremo come finire il torneo".*



ripescheranno la juve...

ah no


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai seguito quando è nata l'eurolega...la fibra minacciava di non far giocare i giocatori nelle nazionale...ricorsi e controricorsi fino alla comunità europea



E allora scusami ma non mi sono spiegato bene.
Mettiamola così,in maniera molto easy : il basket non ha la stessa rilevanza (e cassa di risonanza) del calcio.
O almeno,non qui in Europa.

Il fatto che ci sia un precedente (in un altro sport) non significa assolutamente nulla.


----------



## numero 3 (19 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io voglio una coppa dove partecipa chi si qualifica non per diritto per il nome
> 
> fine.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente però non è mettendo la testa sotto la sabbia che puoi esprimere un giudizio obiettivo, ricordiamoci che si parla di " spettacolo che fa soldi" e l'obbiettivo è non solo sportivo ma politico....Si viaggia a vele spiegate verso gli Stati Uniti d'Europa


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



Quindi vengono espulse queste squadre, di fatto passano alla finale...che daranno in chiaro...datemi una ragione per cui io debba tenere l'abbonamento per non vedere la coppa dei campioni, con queste decisione al cliente che ha già pagato non ci pensano?


----------



## hiei87 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma qui é tutto un sostegno a:
> - uccideteli!
> - squalificateli!
> - radiateli!
> ...



Onestamente, capisco lo sdegno. Sono vent'anni che sento parlare di quetsa superlega. Ricordo da piccolo quando giocavo a fifa '99, e c'era un torneo simile. Si diceva già allora che sarebbe stata la competizione del futuro. Personalmente, ho sempre visto a quel momento con paura e con la speranza che non arrivasse mai. Ora sono deluso dal fatto che il Milan si sia prestato a questo, e non mi tangerebbe una radiazione. 
Ok che il calcio era già da tempo un tempio al Dio denaro, ma era rimasto ancora un po' di spazio allo sport. Qui dello sport si perdono proprio i valori fondanti.
E poi, per il Milan, quali prospettive ci sono? Di essere stuprati ogni settimana in eurovisione. Stavo meglio senza.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, capisco lo sdegno. Sono vent'anni che sento parlare di quetsa superlega. Ricordo da piccolo quando giocavo a fifa '99, e c'era un torneo simile. Si diceva già allora che sarebbe stata la competizione del futuro. Personalmente, ho sempre visto a quel momento con paura e con la speranza che non arrivasse mai. Ora sono deluso dal fatto che il Milan si sia prestato a questo, e non mi tangerebbe una radiazione.
> Ok che il calcio era già da tempo un tempio al Dio denaro, ma era rimasto ancora un po' di spazio allo sport. Qui dello sport si perdono proprio i valori fondanti.
> E poi, per il Milan, quali prospettive ci sono? Di essere stuprati ogni settimana in eurovisione. Stavo meglio senza.



Siamo onesti però, il calcio è business puro da almeno un decennio, anche più. Il calcio che ho conosciuto io è morto da tempo. Questi grandi club si fanno il loro torneo, che tra parentesi è da anni che con la ICC estiva fanno le prove, semplicemente perchè con i grandi calciatori fanno grande questo business, investendo e di conseguenza rischiando, sono però stanche di spartire la torta con squadre improponibili.

Altro che FFP, l'unico sistema per fermare questa follia economica nel calcio era mettere a tempo debito un tetto ingaggi massimo per rosa, era regolamentare il mercato dando un senso vero ai contratti che non valgono nulla, allora avresti fermato il carrozzone....ormai è tardi, è fuori controllo, le varie leghe nazionali e la uefa non riesce più ad alimentare a sufficenza queste grandi squadre, sono loro che fanno grande il prodotto che piaccia o no, una serie A senza le tre big detto tra noi cosa vale!? Chi se la fila? Diventa una serie B, parliamoci chiaro.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E allora scusami ma non mi sono spiegato bene.
> Mettiamola così,in maniera molto easy : il basket non ha la stessa rilevanza (e cassa di risonanza) del calcio.
> O almeno,non qui in Europa.
> 
> Il fatto che ci sia un precedente (in un altro sport) non significa assolutamente nulla.



Ripeto si sono già espressi tribunali in merito, compreso la corte europea. Il diritto è uguale x tutti. Se decidono di farla veramente nessuno glielo può impedire. Se non raggiungo l'accordo al massimo potranno essere escluse dalle coppe (ma non gli interessa minimamente) e dai campionati. Di certo non potranno escludere i giocatori dalle nazionali come vogliono fare


----------



## hiei87 (19 Aprile 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Siamo onesti però, il calcio è business puro da almeno un decennio, anche più. Il calcio che ho conosciuto io è morto da tempo. Questi grandi club si fanno il loro torneo, che tra parentesi è da anni che con la ICC estiva fanno le prove, semplicemente perchè con i grandi calciatori fanno grande questo business, investendo e di conseguenza rischiando, sono però stanche di spartire la torta con squadre improponibili.
> 
> Altro che FFP, l'unico sistema per fermare questa follia economica nel calcio era mettere a tempo debito un tetto ingaggi massimo per rosa, era regolamentare il mercato dando un senso vero ai contratti che non valgono nulla, allora avresti fermato il carrozzone....ormai è tardi, è fuori controllo, le varie leghe nazionali e la uefa non riesce più ad alimentare a sufficenza queste grandi squadre, sono loro che fanno grande il prodotto che piaccia o no, una serie A senza le tre big detto tra noi cosa vale!? Chi se la fila? Diventa una serie B, parliamoci chiaro.



Che il calcio avesse preso da tempo una deriva sempre più votata al business, in particolare quello dell'entertaining, più che quello sportivo, è un dato assodato, così come che l'Uefa non fosse un'associazione benefica e senza scopo di lucro. Il fatto che possa andare a morire il sistema del FFP è l'unica cosa buona derivante dalla creazione della superlega.
Per il resto non so da dove iniziare per elencare quelle negative, a partire dal fatto che non stia nè in cielo, nè in terra che in una competizione di partecipi per diritto divino e non per merito.
Da milanista la vedo come un'offesa alla nostra storia, la storia di una squadra che nasce come squadra del popolo, ma soprattutto provo vergogna, perchè sono quasi dieci anni che non siamo in grado di qualificarci alla Champions League e che collezioniamo fallimenti e figuracce in Italia, ed è andata a finire che ce la siamo fatti da soli la Champions.
Siamo onesti, per quanto siano odiosi, cosa dovrebbero pensare in questo momento i tifosi atalantini, giusto per fare un esempio?
Poi mi basta pensare che il maggiore promotore di questa porcata sia agnelli per avere i conati di vomito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto si sono già espressi tribunali in merito, compreso la corte europea. Il diritto è uguale x tutti. Se decidono di farla veramente nessuno glielo può impedire. Se non raggiungo l'accordo al massimo potranno essere escluse dalle coppe (ma non gli interessa minimamente) e dai campionati. Di certo non potranno escludere i giocatori dalle nazionali come vogliono fare



su quali basi sarebbero escluse da coppe e/o campionati? almeno per questa stagione penso non abbia senso.

poi potresti escludere dalle coppe le squadre della superlega perchè rinuncerebbero a giocarle magari. ma cosa escludi se non le giocano?
e dai campionati con quale scusa? è già successo che squadre rinunciassero a fare le coppe e non sono mai state escluse da nulla.
e poi cmpionati e competizioni uefa c'entrano niente l'uno con l'altro. hanno anche regole diverse su bilanci rose ecc.
perchè un campionato dovrebbe escludere qualcuno?

poi non ho ancora capito perchè i campionati sarebbero contro alla superlega.


----------



## Torros (19 Aprile 2021)

Casualmente la Super League viene fuori quando la Juventus rischia di non andare in champions. Tutto sto casino perché per una volta non possono rubare e in campo fanno pietà.

Comunque la storia che vanno ripetendo che il Psg avrebbe violato l'FPF è una manfrina senza vero fondamento, che va smentita. 

Il Psg nella stagione in cui prese Neymar e Mbappe(che pago quella dopo, 150 milioni), vendette per 98 milioni. Quelle dopo ancora vendette per più di 200 milioni. In totale vendette giocatori per 317 milioni, in 3 stagioni. 

.

Senza contare i contratti che hanno fatto con Acor e Nike. Orami non dipendono più dal Qatar come del resto il City che ha violato le regole in passato ma ormai come introiti è un club indipendente.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2021)

non potevano aspettare la fine della stagione ?
hanno tenuto il segreto per mesi e un altro mese no ?
tutta questa confusione creata.
certo guardando l'andamento in borsa di qualche squadra oggi capisco abbia fatto comodo,tuttavia sarebbe accaduto anche dicendolo il 1 giugno eh.


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non potevano aspettare la fine della stagione ?
> hanno tenuto il segreto per mesi e un altro mese no ?
> tutta questa confusione creata.
> certo guardando l'andamento in borsa di qualche squadra oggi capisco abbia fatto comodo,tuttavia sarebbe accaduto anche dicendolo il 1 giugno eh.



Proprio nel giorno in cui la UEFA annuncia il format disastroso della CL 2024


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Proprio nel giorno in cui la UEFA annuncia il format disastroso della CL 2024



Una roba vergognosa il nuovo format


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> Casualmente la Super League viene fuori quando la Juventus rischia di non andare in champions. Tutto sto casino perché per una volta non possono rubare e in campo fanno pietà.
> 
> Comunque la storia che vanno ripetendo che il Psg avrebbe violato l'FPF è una manfrina senza vero fondamento, che va smentita.
> 
> ...


Ma che stai dicendo... non sai di cosa stai parlando. Hanno corrotto un membro della UEFA per passarla liscia, ci sono pagine e pagine scritte sul web sull’argomento.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> su quali basi sarebbero escluse da coppe e/o campionati? almeno per questa stagione penso non abbia senso.
> 
> poi potresti escludere dalle coppe le squadre della superlega perchè rinuncerebbero a giocarle magari. ma cosa escludi se non le giocano?
> e dai campionati con quale scusa? è già successo che squadre rinunciassero a fare le coppe e non sono mai state escluse da nulla.
> ...



Verrebero esclusi dalla Uefa per ripicca. E' l'unica arma che ha l'Uefa se non arrivano ad un accordo. Il campionato lo puoi giocare se sei in possesso di licenza Uefa, la Uefa ti revoca la licenza. Certo bisogna vedere cosa dicono gli altri club della lega...perchè per es. in italia hanno appena rinnovato i diritti televisivi e senza le 3 squadre certamente Dazn non pagherà mai quelle somme.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



Non credo che sia legalmente possibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Verrebero esclusi dalla Uefa per ripicca. E' l'unica arma che ha l'Uefa se non arrivano ad un accordo. Il campionato lo puoi giocare se sei in possesso di licenza Uefa, la Uefa ti revoca la licenza. Certo bisogna vedere cosa dicono gli altri club della lega...perchè per es. in italia hanno appena rinnovato i diritti televisivi e senza le 3 squadre certamente Dazn non pagherà mai quelle somme.



su quali basi giuridiche la uefa, i signori RESPECT, mi tolgono una licenza? possono?


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> su quali basi giuridiche la uefa, i signori RESPECT, mi tolgono una licenza? possono?



Certo che possono, la competizione è loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo che possono, la competizione è loro.



ma va... ci son delle regole. anche il cinema è di una società privata ma mica se mi presento la mi possono dire che sto fuori perchè sono brutto o perchè voto un partito che a loro non piace.
sarebbe discriminazione.
non credo proprio che tu abbia ragione.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma va... ci son delle regole. anche il cinema è di una società privata ma mica se mi presento la mi possono dire che sto fuori perchè sono brutto o perchè voto un partito che a loro non piace.
> sarebbe discriminazione.
> non credo proprio che tu abbia ragione.



Ma cosa c'entra? Le federazioni sono affiliate all'uefa e sono competizioni private. X partecipare devi firmare un contratto.


----------



## nybreath (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo che possono, la competizione è loro.



Dipende, le societa firmano contratti per partecipare alle competizioni, che hanno regole e clausole, bisogna vedere in base a cosa decidono di eliminare i club, potrebbero come non potrebbero avere la possibilita di farlo. 

Certo, il solo perché la competizione é loro, non é sufficiente.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Dipende, le societa firmano contratti per partecipare alle competizioni, che hanno regole e clausole, bisogna vedere in base a cosa decidono di eliminare i club, potrebbero come non potrebbero avere la possibilita di farlo.
> 
> Certo, il solo perché la competizione é loro, non é sufficiente.



Gli viene revocata la licenza uefa. È spiegato bene nel post all'intervista di Grassani


----------



## Torros (20 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo... non sai di cosa stai parlando. Hanno corrotto un membro della UEFA per passarla liscia, ci sono pagine e pagine scritte sul web sull’argomento.



Sei tu che sull'argomento non sai nulla e vai avanti di qualunquismo. 

Mostrami questa email dove si dice che hanno corrotto sta gente. 
Hai idea di come funziona un bilancio? Hai idea di come funziona l'FPF?
Non basta certo corrompere un tizio per passarla liscia con il FPF, se hai i conti in rosso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> Sei tu che sull'argomento non sai nulla e vai avanti di qualunquismo.
> 
> Mostrami questa email dove si dice che hanno corrotto sta gente.
> Hai idea di come funziona un bilancio? Hai idea di come funziona l'FPF?
> Non basta certo corrompere un tizio per passarla liscia con il FPF, se hai i conti in rosso.



No infatti, basta pompare centinaia di milioni tramite le loro controllate come ha fatto il PSG. O credi davvero che il PSG, un club nullità fino a fine anni 2000, avesse un bacino d’utenza tale da garantirgli quei ricavi tramite i tifosi e che quelle centinaia di milioni di euro di ricavi non provenissero dallo sceicco? Sveglia, ragazzi. Sveglia. Il PSG è un club che fino al 2009 era poco più del nulla mischiato al niente, e tre anni dopo poteva permettersi di venire a fare shopping a Milano (“il Milan si è dimesso da grande club” scriveva Serafini nell’Estate 2012 quando il PSG prese gli unici due campioni che ci erano rimasti).

La UEFA ce lo ha piantato in culo per anni e se fossimo rimasti nel suo giardinetto ci saremmo trovati tra dieci anni con forse (forse) uno scudetto in più in bacheca e una partecipazione ad una semifinale di CL stile Roma 2017/2018, perché appena tenti di prendere giocatori forti arrivavano i parrucconi di Nyon a romperci le uova nel paniere.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era dentro o fuori..o stare con l'elite del calcio o stare con al riomma e il napule..scegliete voi
> 
> Ah, per la cronaca..vediamo nel braccio di ferro chi vince..una bella CL senza i top club..spettacolo vero?..
> 
> Infatti siccome sanno che stanno giocando la mano di poker con una coppia di 2 in mano tirano già fuori le minacce della serie "esclusione dai mondiali e europei ai giocatori"..



Per quanto riguarda le coppe europee (future) mi sembra ovvio che saranno senza i club della SL... problemi ovvio di date, o giochi l'una o l'altra, in effetti la SL è antagonista della CL.

Blasfemo sarebbe escludere oggi le 12 dalle coppe attuali (ovvero solo 3 squadre) per la regolarità delle stesse, per la non leicità (in base a quale legge e/o regolamento) poi per un torneo neppure ancora partito...

Legalmente non potranno fare una classica CEPPA! Non esistono clausole di esclusività UEFA/FIFA sia per campionato che per le coppe. Se escluderanno queste squadre sarà il fallimento, e dico LETTERALE di tali organismi, perchè in eventuali cause legali le 12 chiederanno danni economici stratosferici: noi abbiamo un Elliot che di cause simili se ne intende...

Ci sono anche precedenti illustri, sia negli USA che per quel che riguarda l'Eurolega di basket. Cosa può impedire le squadre di formare un proprio torneo???

La prima cosa che i team farebbero è chiedere alla magistratura ordinaria di bloccare i campionati se fossero escluse con danni economici ancora più elevati per le altre società, per le tv che hanno acquisito i diritti ecc. con ulteriori possibili cause giudiziarie.

Quindi BLA BLA BLA caro Cefferin se ci provi TE SE MAGNANO!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> Sei tu che sull'argomento non sai nulla e vai avanti di qualunquismo.
> 
> Mostrami questa email dove si dice che hanno corrotto sta gente.
> Hai idea di come funziona un bilancio? Hai idea di come funziona l'FPF?
> Non basta certo corrompere un tizio per passarla liscia con il FPF, se hai i conti in rosso.


Infatti i conti in rosso non li hanno proprio perchè la valutazione di alcune sponsorizzazioni fittizie è stata pompata ben oltre il valore di mercato e ciò è stato fatto grazie all'ausilio di Leterme. Francamente non ho tempo di spiegarti tutto al momento, ma puoi trovare tutto sul web.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le competizioni senza i giocatori e le squadre migliori cosa sono? nulla..lo sanno anche loro..
> 
> Le federazioni sono aria fritta, conta chi muove i soldi
> 
> ...



Infatti mi viene da ridere a pensare tutti gli sponsor degli europei e mondiali (lo stesso stato del Quatar) che priva le competizione (europei e mondiali) dei migliori giocatori...

Altre cause? Ma semplicemente gli sponsor si sfileranno e non pagheranno, punto e basta... Capito CEFFERIN?


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo su questo, il mio punto è che una coalizione di queste squadre avrebbe messo comunque alle spalle la UEFA ed avrebbe strappato comunque condizioni migliori rispetto a quelle attuali(e probabilmente la coalizione avrebbe riguardato tanti altri club, anche minori, proprio perché non tutelati dalla UEFA che si professa martire).
> 
> Tutto questo non era necessario, secondo me, bastava imporsi in altro modo e sicuramente ci sarebbero stati meno casini.
> Invece mi tocca leggere di club che vogliono l'esclusione di altri club dai campionati, ditemi voi se non è surreale tutto questo.
> ...



Forse non sei molto informato su questo... i top-club saranno una decina di anni che cercano di far riformare le coppe all'UEFA. con o senza la minaccia dell'Eurolega, ma all'UEFA non è mai importato nulla, forse credendo i presidenti dei sempliciotti che si sarebbero sempre chinati al loro volere...

Solo lo scorso anno, probabilmente dietro voci sempre più concrete della creazione della SL, hanno provato a riformare la CL ed allentare lo schifo del FPF.

Ovviamente chiudendo la stalla troppo tardi, senza contare che il FPF non sarebbe affatto cancellato e la riforma della CL dal 2024 (una enormità di tempo visti i problemi economici attuali di tali club) invece di andare verso le loro richieste (più partite tra i top-clun) è andata nel senso opposto annacquando ancorpiù la platea delle partecipanti...

Se la sono cercata e se la sono trovata... ora gli fumano le palle ai vertici perchè ovviamente finiranno bruciati e blaterano minacciando scumuniche RIDICOLE!

Francamente sono quasi certo che la SL farà esplodere il caos nella FIFA e Uefa e forse sarà un bene per loro... ma indietro non si torna, è sicuro!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Forse non sei molto informato su questo... i top-club saranno una decina di anni che cercano di far riformare le coppe all'UEFA. con o senza la minaccia dell'Eurolega, ma all'UEFA non è mai importato nulla, forse credendo i presidenti dei sempliciotti che si sarebbero sempre chinati al loro volere...
> 
> Solo lo scorso anno, probabilmente dietro voci sempre più concrete della creazione della SL, hanno provato a riformare la CL ed allentare lo schifo del FPF.
> 
> ...



Appunto. Gli sta bene a quei bavosi schifosi di Uefa e Fifa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> *Infatti i conti in rosso non li hanno proprio perchè la valutazione di alcune sponsorizzazioni fittizie è stata pompata ben oltre il valore di mercato *e ciò è stato fatto grazie all'ausilio di Leterme. Francamente non ho tempo di spiegarti tutto al momento, ma puoi trovare tutto sul web.



Esattamente.

Ma qualcuno davvero crede che un club che fino al 2009 contava zero, a metà anni 2010 generasse già così tanti giro d’affari autonomamente e avesse già un bacino di tifosi tale da permettergli certe operazioni? Credo e spero che non ci sia nessuno che creda ad una roba del genere.


----------



## nybreath (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Gli viene revocata la licenza uefa. È spiegato bene nel post all'intervista di Grassani



L avv. Grassani ha detto la stessa identica cosa che ho detto io, le squadra sottoscrivono contratti per ottenere la licenza uefa, e quindi sotto forza di quei contratti bisogna vedere se ci sta la possibilita di revocarla. Non é certo una questione di pura e semplice volonta UEFA. 

Buona fortuna comunque farlo a questi 12 club, poi interrompi tutto pero, CL EL e campionati?. É un ipotesi veramente invero simile.


----------



## Torros (20 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No infatti, basta pompare centinaia di milioni tramite le loro controllate come ha fatto il PSG. O credi davvero che il PSG, un club nullità fino a fine anni 2000, avesse un bacino d’utenza tale da garantirgli quei ricavi tramite i tifosi e che quelle centinaia di milioni di euro di ricavi non provenissero dallo sceicco? Sveglia, ragazzi. Sveglia. Il PSG è un club che fino al 2009 era poco più del nulla mischiato al niente, e tre anni dopo poteva permettersi di venire a fare shopping a Milano (“il Milan si è dimesso da grande club” scriveva Serafini nell’Estate 2012 quando il PSG prese gli unici due campioni che ci erano rimasti).
> 
> La UEFA ce lo ha piantato in culo per anni e se fossimo rimasti nel suo giardinetto ci saremmo trovati tra dieci anni con forse (forse) uno scudetto in più in bacheca e una partecipazione ad una semifinale di CL stile Roma 2017/2018, perché appena tenti di prendere giocatori forti arrivavano i parrucconi di Nyon a romperci le uova nel paniere.




La Uefa ha tagliato gli sponsor del Qatar al Psg nel 2014 del 50% da 200 a 100 milioni, anni dopo sono stati tagliati ancora del 50%, quindi 50 milioni. Secondo il FPF, il proprietario del club non può superare come sponsor il 30% per quanto riguarda gli introiti. Il Psg è perfettamente in linea. Oggi prende 30 milioni dal Qatar, controlla i bilanci. Fanno la Champions ogni anno, l'anno scorso hanno ragiunto la finale(quindi più di 100 milioni dalla CL), quest'anno la semi. Hanno venduto dal 2017 per 317 milioni e non hanno speso molto dopo Mbappe e Neymar. Hanno sponsorizzazioni milionarie con Accor e Nike. 80 milioni all'anno più bonus solo da Nike.
Il bacino di utenza se lo è creato nel tempo.
Ad oggi è uno dei club con più tifosi al mondo. Ad introiti sono messi benissimo anche senza il Qatar.


Rispettate i fatti, i numeri, non le chiacchiere. I fatti, fatti sono e vanno rispettati.
Altrimenti fate pure gli analfabeti funzionali che in Italia va di moda. Mi ricorda la storia dell'euro e della malvagia Europa. È sempre colpa degli altri se l'Italia è un paese di incapaci, anche nel calcio.
Il Milan se si è trovato in situazioni disastrose per anni è esclusivamente colpa degli incapaci che lo hanno gestito in modo disastroso da un punto di vista finanziario, non del Psg. 

Come del resto la Juve è l'unica colpevole se non ha i mezzi per pagare Ronaldo, se è fuori dalla Champions e se fa ridere in Europa. Hanno fatto un scommessa prendendo Ronaldo e l'hanno persa alla grande, nel senso che hanno perso un sacco di soldi. Il Psg ha vinto la scommessa con Neymar e Mbappe.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> L avv. Grassani ha detto la stessa identica cosa che ho detto io, le squadra sottoscrivono contratti per ottenere la licenza uefa, e quindi sotto forza di quei contratti bisogna vedere se ci sta la possibilita di revocarla. Non é certo una questione di pura e semplice volonta UEFA.
> 
> Buona fortuna comunque farlo a questi 12 club, poi interrompi tutto pero, CL EL e campionati?. É un ipotesi veramente invero simile.



Nel contratto c'è scritto che se arrivi nelle prime 4 devi fare la champion. Il rifiutarsi di fare la champion è una violazione del contratto. Poi basta leggere l'articolo 49 dello statuto uefa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> La Uefa ha tagliato gli sponsor del Qatar al Psg nel 2014 del 50% da 200 a 100 milioni, anni dopo sono stati tagliati ancora del 50%, quindi 50 milioni. Secondo il FPF, il proprietario del club non può superare come sponsor il 30% per quanto riguarda gli introiti. Il Psg è perfettamente in linea. Oggi prende 30 milioni dal Qatar, controlla i bilanci. Fanno la Champions ogni anno, l'anno scorso hanno ragiunto la finale(quindi più di 100 milioni dalla CL), quest'anno la semi. Hanno venduto dal 2017 per 317 milioni e non hanno speso molto dopo Mbappe e Neymar. Hanno sponsorizzazioni milionarie con Accor e Nike. 80 milioni all'anno più bonus solo da Nike.
> Il bacino di utenza se lo è creato nel tempo.
> Ad oggi è uno dei club con più tifosi al mondo. Ad introiti sono messi benissimo anche senza il Qatar.
> 
> ...



Ad oggi è uno dei club con più tifosi al mondo perché gli è stato concesso a suo tempo di spendere e spandere (a metà anni 2010 i buoi erano già scappati e avevano già costruito uno squadrone) mentre a noi venivano a fare i conti in tasca anche se prendevamo quel cesso di Piatek, e quindi l’unico modo per crescere per noi era prendere giovani di terza fascia (perché quelli di prima fascia erano preda dei top club, tranne casi rari di errori di valutazione come Theo) e sperare che sbocciassero. 

Quindi la UEFA di fatto era il più grande argine e limite alla nostra rinascita, con le sue assurde regolamentazioni (regolamentazioni secondo le quali puoi investire se sei grande, peccato che per tornare grande devi investire, classico circolo vizioso). Non capire questo sì che è da analfabeti funzionali. Questa Estate anche andando in CL avremmo dovuto pregare in ostrogoto per prendere un buon giocatore come Thauvin a parametro zero, grazie ai loro regolamenti del manga, e chissà quando ne saremmo usciti.

Difendere la UEFA per un milanista è roba da sindrome di Stoccolma.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> La Uefa ha tagliato gli sponsor del Qatar al Psg nel 2014 del 50% da 200 a 100 milioni, anni dopo sono stati tagliati ancora del 50%, quindi 50 milioni. Secondo il FPF, il proprietario del club non può superare come sponsor il 30% per quanto riguarda gli introiti. Il Psg è perfettamente in linea. Oggi prende 30 milioni dal Qatar, controlla i bilanci. Fanno la Champions ogni anno, l'anno scorso hanno ragiunto la finale(quindi più di 100 milioni dalla CL), quest'anno la semi. Hanno venduto dal 2017 per 317 milioni e non hanno speso molto dopo Mbappe e Neymar. Hanno sponsorizzazioni milionarie con Accor e Nike. 80 milioni all'anno più bonus solo da Nike.
> Il bacino di utenza se lo è creato nel tempo.
> Ad oggi è uno dei club con più tifosi al mondo. Ad introiti sono messi benissimo anche senza il Qatar.
> 
> ...



E neymar come l'anno pagato? E prima di avere 50 milioni di sponsor quanti ne hanno immessi non rispettando le regole? Facile rispettare le regole quando sei già grande e puoi farlo....come hai detto tu I fatti sono fatti! Dire che il Psg ha sempre rispettato le regole é un falso!


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io voglio una coppa dove partecipa chi si qualifica non per diritto per il nome
> 
> fine.
> 
> ...



Il tuo discorso fa acqua da tutte le parti... per dirne una in quasi tutte le competizioni a gironi di qualificazione dove sta l'equità?
Una squadra può capitare con altre 2 forti e una scarsina, in altro girone una media e 3 scarsine... Tu squadra forte mafgari non passi per un punto o per arbitraggio scandaloso... la media e scarsina di altro girone vanno avanti, questo invece è giusto?

Come dici tu sarebbe per qualificarsi dovrebbero giocare tutte contro tutte, ma già questo poi sarebbe una lega e non qualificazioni.

Il numero non è chiuso, ci sono 5 team che variano, potrebbero diventare di più in futuro, non si sa.

Trovo ovvio che tali società si cautelitino per la presenza, uscirne potrebbe significare non rientrarci per diversi anni con danni economici elevati, ma poi di quei 15 squadroni in un torneo aperto quante di loro credi che rischierebbero una eventuale retrocessione?
Come la probabilità di Milan, Juve, e Inter di andare in serie B nel campionato... uno 0,01% e lascio questo spiraglio solo per i matematici.


----------



## Torros (20 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi è uno dei club con più tifosi al mondo perché gli è stato concesso a suo tempo di spendere e spandere (a metà anni 2010 i buoi erano già scappati e avevano già costruito uno squadrone) mentre a noi venivano a fare i conti in tasca anche se prendevamo quel cesso di Piatek, e quindi l’unico modo per crescere per noi era prendere giovani di terza fascia (perché quelli di prima fascia erano preda dei top club, tranne casi rari di errori di valutazione come Theo) e sperare che sbocciassero.
> 
> Quindi la UEFA di fatto era il più grande argine e limite alla nostra rinascita, con le sue assurde regolamentazioni.



Tutte le aziende per crescere devono prima buttare soldi.

Milan, Juventus, Inter, Bayern, Real sono state costruite con i soldi. La tua morale è ridicola. Vivi una realtà alternativa, forse.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Difatti l'uefa ufficialmente è andata contro i giocatori non contro i club...minacciando di non farli più giocare in nazionale. Cosa che ovviamente non si realizzerà mai...



Non è vero affatto! Venerdì vogliono riunirsi in primis per estromettere 3 delle 12 squadre rimaste nelle coppe attuali!

E si parla delle estromissioni dai campionati, i giocatori anche ma in seconda battuta. Figuriamoci che non esiste legalmente estromettere le squadre, figuriamoci i giocatori che sono "dipendenti" e non decidono nulla di ciò.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E neymar come l'anno pagato? E prima di avere 50 milioni di sponsor quanti ne hanno immessi non rispettando le regole? Facile rispettare le regole quando sei già grande e puoi farlo....come hai detto tu I fatti sono fatti! Dire che il Psg ha sempre rispettato le regole é un falso!



Appunto, la UEFA col PSG è arrivata quando i buoi erano già scappati, a fatto compiuto, mentre il Milan doveva pregare anche solo prendere un macellaio del calcio come Piatek, e venire poi buttato fuori dalle coppe insieme a club come Pallohonka, Cluj, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado, Karabuspor e altre squadre che non sono mai contate nulla. 

Questa è la UEFA che molti difendono, quella che trattava il Milan come sterco da calpestare e si piegava a 90 gradi di fronte a club di sceicchi schiavisti e senza scrupoli.



Torros ha scritto:


> Tutte le aziende per crescere devono prima buttare soldi.
> 
> Milan, Juventus, Inter, Bayern, Real sono state costruite con i soldi. La tua morale è ridicola. Vivi una realtà alternativa, forse.



Probabilmente non sei in grado di capire ciò che leggi. Al Milan i soldi non veniva permesso di spenderli proprio dalla UEFA, altro che morale ridicola. 

Al Psg erano stati permessi tutti gli investimenti necessari, noi ormai eravamo tagliati fuori da tutto e avremmo dovuto fare cinque anni a qualificarci alla CL ogni anno per poter ricominciare a fare qualche acquisto decente.


----------



## Torros (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E neymar come l'anno pagato? E prima di avere 50 milioni di sponsor quanti ne hanno immessi non rispettando le regole? Facile rispettare le regole quando sei già grande e puoi farlo....come hai detto tu I fatti sono fatti! Dire che il Psg ha sempre rispettato le regole é un falso!


Il Milan non era grande?
Il Milan non è diventato grande con i soldi?

Se il Milan ha avuto anni disastrosi è esclusivamente colpa della dirigenza milanista. Il potenziale era ben superiore a quello del Psg e avevano anni di vantaggio, che hanno buttato nel cesso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> Il Milan non era grande?
> Il Milan non è diventato grande con i soldi?
> 
> Se il Milan ha avuto anni disastrosi è esclusivamente colpa della dirigenza milanista. Il potenziale era ben superiore a quello del Psg e avevano anni di vantaggio, che hanno buttato nel cesso.



Si, e con le regole in atto non ci era più permesso di recuperare terreno (anche a causa della Serie A che è un prodotto ridicolo che non genera ricavi).


----------



## Torros (20 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto, la UEFA col PSG è arrivata quando i buoi erano già scappati, a fatto compiuto, mentre il Milan doveva pregare anche solo prendere un macellaio del calcio come Piatek, e venire poi buttato fuori dalle coppe insieme a club come Pallohonka, Cluj, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado, Karabuspor e altre squadre che non sono mai contate nulla.
> 
> Questa è la UEFA che molti difendono, quella che trattava il Milan come sterco da calpestare e si piegava a 90 gradi di fronte a club di sceicchi schiavisti e senza scrupoli.
> 
> ...



sei tu che non sai leggere. Il Psg per aver quei giocatori ha venduto per 317 milioni e aumentato i ricavi, grazie a sponsor come Accor e Nike. Il FPF non dice che non puoi spendere. Devi spendere quello che ricavi e non devi fare tot deficit.

Il Milan non poteva spendere quelle cifre perché non aveva abbastanza ricavi e il deficit superava i limiti consentiti dal FPF


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, capisco lo sdegno. Sono vent'anni che sento parlare di quetsa superlega. Ricordo da piccolo quando giocavo a fifa '99, e c'era un torneo simile. Si diceva già allora che sarebbe stata la competizione del futuro. Personalmente, ho sempre visto a quel momento con paura e con la speranza che non arrivasse mai. Ora sono deluso dal fatto che il Milan si sia prestato a questo, e non mi tangerebbe una radiazione.
> Ok che il calcio era già da tempo un tempio al Dio denaro, ma era rimasto ancora un po' di spazio allo sport. Qui dello sport si perdono proprio i valori fondanti.
> E poi, per il Milan, quali prospettive ci sono? *Di essere stuprati ogni settimana in eurovisione*. Stavo meglio senza.



Ecco un milanista davvero DOC e soprattutto positivo, ottimista e lungimirante...

Infatti con la nostra squadretta attuale poche settimane fa siamo stati STUPRATI dal Manchester UTD, che se non fosse stato per il gol regolare annullato a Kessiè col cavolo che proseguiva in EL.

Di veri milanisti siamo rimasti in pochi, purtroppo. 

Pensa che io perfino se andassimo con l'attuale organico in SL penserei che faremmo il culo a tutti gli altri... figuriamoci con 250/300 milioni da spendere nel mercato. Ricordatevi che il nostro bilancio è senza debiti al contrario di molte delle altre 12 che dovranno usare quei soldi per ripianare i loro enormi buchi!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> sei tu che non sai leggere. Il Psg per aver quei giocatori ha venduto per 317 milioni e aumentato i ricavi, grazie a sponsor come Accor e Nike. Il FPF non dice che non puoi spendere. Devi spendere quello che ricavi e non devi fare tot deficit.
> 
> Il Milan non poteva spendere quelle cifre perché non aveva abbastanza ricavi e il deficit superava i limiti consentiti dal FPF



Il PSG i giocatori che ha venduto per 317 milioni con quali soldi li ha acquistati? Con investimenti a fondo perduto, in rosso, che l’FPF non ti permetteva più di fare e che a noi erano preclusi. Fine del discorso.

O pensi che noi potremo vendere giocatori per quelle cifre prendendo i Salemekers, Leao, Tonali e così via? 

Se spendi quello che ricavi e basta, e i tuoi ricavi sono un terzo delle big europee, a meno di miracoli rimarrai sempre indietro, per recuperare terreno ti servono anni e anni di mercati di alto profilo e poi si che puoi cominciare ad avere ricavi di alto livello. Spendi, ottieni risultati sportivi, aumenti i ricavi, funziona così. Ma se chi ha 200 può spendere 200 e basta non raggiungerà mai chi può spendere 600. 

Saremmo rimasti al palo per decenni con queste regole Uefa. 

Così come non ci sarebbe mai stato il Milan di Berlusconi con queste regole. Perché quando ci prese Berlusconi di sicuro non guadagnavamo abbastanza, autonomamente, da poterci permettere colpi come Gullit. Poi arrivammo ad essere il primo club per fatturato (a metà anni ‘90, poi a metà anni 2000 non eravamo più i primi per fatturato ma eravamo in terza posizione dietro Real e UTD, perlomeno nel 2005), certo, ma senza quell’impulso iniziale sarebbe stato impossibile.


----------



## darden (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nel contratto c'è scritto che se arrivi nelle prime 4 devi fare la champion. Il rifiutarsi di fare la champion è una violazione del contratto. Poi basta leggere l'articolo 49 dello statuto uefa



Ma davvero pensi che gli tolgono la licenza UEFA? Sarebbe veramente la morte di Fifa/Uefa e del calcio minore.. Per il semplice motivo che tempo 1 mese trovano l'accordo con tutte le altre squadre per farli giocare nei campionati nazionali della super leauge.


Super League --> 15 Fondatori + 5 che si classificano ogni anno ( 4 dai playoff delle national league, 1 dalla Junior League)
Junior League --> 20 partecipanti dai tornei nazionali

National League da 20 team (Italia, Francia, Spagna, Inghilterra, Germania, Olanda, Portogallo, Scandinavia) --> Il primo non fondatore preliminari di Super League anno dopo, altri 2-3 vanno in Junior League in base ad importanza campionato

Ed hai rifatto il mondo del calcio ai livelli alti con tutti i presidenti che nel momento in cui gli fai vedere i soldi abbozzano e alla Uefa/Fifa rimarrebbero le squadre delle serie minori + gli altri stati..

La UEFA ha solo una chance ed è cercare il compromesso, ottenendo dei posti garantiti per i vincitori di CL ed EL


----------



## Torros (20 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, e con le regole in atto non ci era più permesso di recuperare terreno (anche a causa della Serie A che è un prodotto ridicolo che non genera ricavi).



Il FPF è stato creato da club come Barca, Real, Bayern, Juventus e altri club storici (Berlusconi era contrario) per mantenere lo status quo e impedire ad investitori esterni di alterare questo equilibrio.
Se il Milan si è trovato per anni nella melma lo devi a questi club, non al Psg. 
Gli stessi club che hanno creato la Super Lega per fare il ***** che vogliono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> Il FPF è stato creato da club come Barca, Real, Bayern, Juventus e altri club storici (Berlusconi era contrario) per mantenere lo status quo e impedire ad investitori esterni di alterare questo equilibrio.
> Se il Milan si è trovato per anni nella melma lo devi a questi club, non al Psg.
> Gli stessi club che hanno creato la Super Lega per fare il ***** che vogliono.



Io infatti non ce l’ho col PSG, ma con la UEFA che ha permesso quelle regole. Il PSG ha fatto bene a fare ciò che ha fatto, la mia critica era verso i parrucconi di Nyon.

E hai detto bene, è stato creato per impedire a parti terze di ribaltare lo status quo, esatto. Ma la UEFA non ha avuto remore ad applicarlo e a trattarci come un Bursaspor qualunque, quindi se adesso finiscono male per me è una goduria. Penso che sia legittimo.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo che possono, la competizione è loro.



Quindi stai dicendo che l'UEFA è una dittatura calcistica?
Se ho i requisiti per partecipare e non concedi la licenza è dittatura (a parte le solite azioni legali)


----------



## Torros (20 Aprile 2021)

Io non difendo nulla, mi piace la ragione. A te piacciono le favole, bene, continua a credere alle favole. 

Psg e City cattivoni, gne gne Real salvatore del calcio. Ma andare a ciavare. 

Perez è una *****. Il Real ha 900 milioni di debiti(non un numero a caso, ma un fatto verificabile), non gli frega un ***** del calcio mondiale, vuole salvare il suo club marcio.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Dipende, le societa firmano contratti per partecipare alle competizioni, che hanno regole e clausole, bisogna vedere in base a cosa decidono di eliminare i club, potrebbero come non potrebbero avere la possibilita di farlo.
> 
> Certo, il solo perché la competizione é loro, non é sufficiente.



A prescindere da questo, se così fosse e le squadre di SL non pensano che si saranno ritorsioni?

Immagino:

- La SL allargata a 2 gironi da 16/20 squadre le cui prime poi si sfidano in un gironcino o playoff.
- Giocatori non più "prestati" alle nazionali.

Quindi campionati e coppe europee ancora più depauperati di squadre forti e praticamente nazionali solo con seconde/terze scelte.
Quanto durerebbero ancora Uefa e FIFA?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io infatti non ce l’ho col PSG, ma con la UEFA che ha permesso quelle regole. Il PSG ha fatto bene a fare ciò che ha fatto, la mia critica era verso i parrucconi di Nyon.
> 
> E hai detto bene, è stato creato per impedire a parti terze di ribaltare lo status quo, esatto. Ma la UEFA non ha avuto remore ad applicarlo e a trattarci come un Bursaspor qualunque, quindi se adesso finiscono male per me è una goduria. Penso che sia legittimo.



Carissimo, stai cercando di spiegare questa cosa ad una persona che non tifa Milan. Non ti capirà mai. Io ovviamente sono dalla tua parte.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nel contratto c'è scritto che se arrivi nelle prime 4 devi fare la champion. Il rifiutarsi di fare la champion è una violazione del contratto. Poi basta leggere l'articolo 49 dello statuto uefa



Se vuoi puoi aggirare tutto, il CL mandi la primavera e glielo metti nel muro a Cesserin. Poi voglio vedere quanto ricava dai diritti TV delle coppe.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> Il Milan non era grande?
> Il Milan non è diventato grande con i soldi?
> 
> Se il Milan ha avuto anni disastrosi è esclusivamente colpa della dirigenza milanista. Il potenziale era ben superiore a quello del Psg e avevano anni di vantaggio, che hanno buttato nel cesso.



Non ho capito esattamente cosa c'entra...il Milan era grande senza violare le regole, il psg è diventato grande solo perché ha violato le regole


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi è uno dei club con più tifosi al mondo perché gli è stato concesso a suo tempo di spendere e spandere (a metà anni 2010 i buoi erano già scappati e avevano già costruito uno squadrone) mentre a noi venivano a fare i conti in tasca anche se prendevamo quel cesso di Piatek, e quindi l’unico modo per crescere per noi era prendere giovani di terza fascia (perché quelli di prima fascia erano preda dei top club, tranne casi rari di errori di valutazione come Theo) e sperare che sbocciassero.
> 
> Quindi la UEFA di fatto era il più grande argine e limite alla nostra rinascita, con le sue assurde regolamentazioni (regolamentazioni secondo le quali puoi investire se sei grande, peccato che per tornare grande devi investire, classico circolo vizioso). Non capire questo sì che è da analfabeti funzionali. Questa Estate anche andando in CL avremmo dovuto pregare in ostrogoto per prendere un buon giocatore come Thauvin a parametro zero, grazie ai loro regolamenti del manga, e chissà quando ne saremmo usciti.
> 
> *Difendere la UEFA per un milanista è roba da sindrome di Stoccolma*.



  

Ecco la frase da scrivere negli spoiatoi del nuovo stadio!


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non è vero affatto! Venerdì vogliono riunirsi in primis per estromettere 3 delle 12 squadre rimaste nelle coppe attuali!
> 
> E si parla delle estromissioni dai campionati, i giocatori anche ma in seconda battuta. Figuriamoci che non esiste legalmente estromettere le squadre, figuriamoci i giocatori che sono "dipendenti" e non decidono nulla di ciò.



La prima cosa che l'uefa ha minacciato è di non far giocare i giocatori nelle nazionali, ma tanto quello non può farlo. Se vuole può estromettere le squadre...ma sarebbe da tafazzi


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Ma davvero pensi che gli tolgono la licenza UEFA? Sarebbe veramente la morte di Fifa/Uefa e del calcio minore.. Per il semplice motivo che tempo 1 mese trovano l'accordo con tutte le altre squadre per farli giocare nei campionati nazionali della super leauge.
> 
> 
> Super League --> 15 Fondatori + 5 che si classificano ogni anno ( 4 dai playoff delle national league, 1 dalla Junior League)
> ...



Non lo penso ho solo detto che possono legalmente farlo


----------



## Torros (20 Aprile 2021)

Va beh gente, io vi ho mostrato i fatti.
Vi piace vivere nel mondo delle favole. 

Mi ricordate i sovranisti quando parlano dell'euro.

Buona serata.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che l'UEFA è una dittatura calcistica?
> Se ho i requisiti per partecipare e non concedi la licenza è dittatura (a parte le solite azioni legali)



Sto dicendo che se tu partecipi a una competizione devi rispettare le regole ed il contratto che firmi. Se non lo fai puoi essere escluso. Da qui a dire che lo faranno veramente è un'altra cosa


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> Va beh gente, io vi ho mostrato i fatti.
> Vi piace vivere nel mondo delle favole.
> 
> Mi ricordate i sovranisti quando parlano dell'euro.
> ...



Primo direi anche il rispetto x le opinioni degli altri...secondo non hai dimostrato proprio nulla anzi i fatti ti smentiscono totalmente. Tu hai scritto che il psg non ha mai violato le regole ed è un assoluto falso storico!


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se vuoi puoi aggirare tutto, il CL mandi la primavera e glielo metti nel muro a Cesserin. Poi voglio vedere quanto ricava dai diritti TV delle coppe.



Si ma non è quello che vogliono le squadre di superlega. Poi c'è sempre l'art 49 dello statuto uefa


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? Le federazioni sono affiliate all'uefa e sono competizioni private. X partecipare devi firmare un contratto.



e sul contratto c'è scritto che non puoi giocare altre competizioni? non credo...
quindi non vedo con che motivazione ti possano escludere.
comunque... vedremo


----------



## Torros (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sto dicendo che se tu partecipi a una competizione devi rispettare le regole ed il contratto che firmi. Se non lo fai puoi essere escluso. Da qui a dire che lo faranno veramente è un'altra cosa




Quando le ha violate ha pagato 60 milioni di multa e spesa limite non oltre 50 milioni. Verifica, stagione 2014-2015.

Rispetto le opinioni se sono fatti, non rispetto le *******


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

Torros ha scritto:


> Quando le ha violate ha pagato 60 milioni di multa e spesa limite non oltre 50 milioni. Verifica, stagione 2014-2015.
> 
> Rispetto le opinioni se sono fatti, non rispetto le *******



Appunto la stupidata l'hai scritta tu visto che adesso dici che le ha violate. E cosa cambia se ha pagato una multa che gli fa il sollecito? Il dato di fatto è che il psg è diventato grande solo ed esclusivamente perché ha violato le regole


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e sul contratto c'è scritto che non puoi giocare altre competizioni? non credo...
> quindi non vedo con che motivazione ti possano escludere.
> comunque... vedremo



Si c'è scritto proprio quello! Art. 49 statuto uefa.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ceferin, la UEFA vuole espellere subito i club fondatori della Superlega. I club rimasti in corsa in Champions ed un EL rischiano l’espulsione immediata
> 
> Bordate di Ceferin ad Agneli:” Sabato mi ha detto: ti richiamo tra un’ora. Poi ha spento il telefono.
> Per alcuni l’avidità è l’unica cosa che conta”
> ...



La UEFA mostra i muscoli ma non riesco a capire che vantaggi ci siano a scontrarsi in questo modo.

Il buonsenso porta per forza a sedersi e affrontare il problema.

Da un lato c'è un gruppo di secessionisti che hanno sfidato il sistema proponendo una soluzione elitaria, ma dall'altro c'è la UEFA che ha proposto un format della nuova CL semplicemente imbarazzante.

A me sembra normale che dopo queste schermaglie e la valanga di falsi e ipocriti moralismi che sto leggendo in questi giorni si siedano tutti ad un tavolo per capire come organizzare un torneo che garantista 9 miliardi di ricavi della Superlega secessionista anche per un torneo organizzato regolarmente sotto l'egida della UEFA (magari gestito a livello commerciale da un consorzio di società pure).

Queste minacce le trovo francamente patetiche. Quelli della UEFA dovrebbero fare un po' di autocritica, invece che le vittime, e aprire un dialogo coi 12 top club, invece che agire come poliziotti della stasi.


----------



## Torros (20 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Ancora non ci hanno espulso?
Che aspettano? Già il fatto di non avere arbitri come Maresca o Giacomelli in Italia o come quell'altro cane contro il Manchester in Europa sarebbe un sogno.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## overlord (20 Aprile 2021)

Rileggendo le dichiarazioni di oggi quello che mi fa più pena di tutti è il presidente del PSG che deve per forza di cose stare buono a cuccia a leccare i piedi degli amichetti Uefa/Fifa ma sa benissimo che se va tutto come deve il Psg sparirà in un buco di coolo in un paio d'anni al massimo così come ne è sbucato grazie ai suoi sporchi soldi.


----------



## Raryof (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La UEFA mostra i muscoli ma non riesco a capire che vantaggi ci siano a scontrarsi in questo modo.
> 
> Il buonsenso porta per forza a sedersi e affrontare il problema.
> 
> ...



E' tutto davvero molto complicato, se parte la SuperLega la Uefa non ha più ragione di esistere, il problema è questo, sarà una coppa o un campionato? perché non potrà chiamarsi né coppa né campionato, non esiste, questo è il grosso problema, possono chiamarlo ICC invernale, torneo amichevoli delle nazioni, Giochi senza frontiere, ma non possono assolutamente mettere da parte la Uefa così facilmente.
Io non capisco però come farà la Uefa a far tornare sui propri passi queste squadre, le minacce non servono a nulla, se vietano ai giocatori di andare in nazionale i club sono ben contenti, le Leghe nazionali invece non potranno mai escludere certi club se quegli stessi club portano il 90% del seguito, soldi? la Uefa non può garantire certi soldi, può garantire invece "l'inclusività europea", espandendosi "geopoliticamente" verso il barbaro est, chiaro che questa cosa ai grandi club non interessi molti, il calcio è free da un anno, è uno sport da tv generalista, è resettato e non si espanderà di certo cambiando format o aumentato il numero dei competitors che certifica il decadimento della competizione, perché una coppa dei campioni che prende dentro realtà misere non può certo definirsi un prodotto avvincente ma un'Europa sportiva, che vuole lucrare mentre è seduta sulla poltrona mentre i giganti se ne stanno buoni e tengono su il baraccone, guardate che è quello che succede a paesi come l'Italia, paese burocratico per eccellenza e appecorato verso i "buoni", in questo caso il "calcio popolare", l'Europa, non per niente la politica si è messa in mezzo perché il calcio e lo sport in generale è l'azienda più strategica di tutte, così come una Turchia gioca gli europei c'è una Champions che va in Ucraina, in Russia, in Turchia, una coppa del mondo in Qatar, semplici interessi ma sviluppati in uno sport ormai finanziariamente morto, saturo, bloccato.
E' altresì logico che una volta entrati nel circuito mentale in cui per progresso si intende inclusività allora vedrete sempre un Krasnodar in più in Champions ed un Milan in meno, mentre i grandi club dentro la loro bolla scoppiano per via di politiche passate inutili e poco lungimiranti e adesso cercano disperatamente di staccarsi per non essere divorati dai debiti e dalla pandemia che il sistema marcio ha permesso di creare.
Io parto sempre dal presupposto che certe istituzioni siano semplicemente in malafede finché il giochino regge, probabilmente nemmeno loro pensano che una scorporazione del genere possa accadere davvero, perché vivono fuori dalla realtà e pensano di poter essere protetti dalla politica, da altre istituzioni, dai media, dalla storia.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' tutto davvero molto complicato, se parte la SuperLega la Uefa non ha più ragione di esistere, il problema è questo, sarà una coppa o un campionato? perché non potrà chiamarsi né coppa né campionato, non esiste, questo è il grosso problema, possono chiamarlo ICC invernale, torneo amichevoli delle nazioni, Giochi senza frontiere, ma non possono assolutamente mettere da parte la Uefa così facilmente.
> Io non capisco però come farà la Uefa a far tornare sui propri passi queste squadre, le minacce non servono a nulla, se vietano ai giocatori di andare in nazionale i club sono ben contenti, le Leghe nazionali invece non potranno mai escludere certi club se quegli stessi club portano il 90% del seguito, soldi? la Uefa non può garantire certi soldi, può garantire invece "l'inclusività europea", espandendosi "geopoliticamente" verso il barbaro est, chiaro che questa cosa ai grandi club non interessi molti, il calcio è free da un anno, è uno sport da tv generalista, è resettato e non si espanderà di certo cambiando format o aumentato il numero dei competitors che certifica il decadimento della competizione, perché una coppa dei campioni che prende dentro realtà misere non può certo definirsi un prodotto avvincente ma un'Europa sportiva, che vuole lucrare mentre è seduta sulla poltrona mentre i giganti se ne stanno buoni e tengono su il baraccone, guardate che è quello che succede a paesi come l'Italia, paese burocratico per eccellenza e appecorato verso i "buoni", in questo caso il "calcio popolare", l'Europa, non per niente la politica si è messa in mezzo perché il calcio e lo sport in generale è l'azienda più strategica di tutte, così come una Turchia gioca gli europei c'è una Champions che va in Ucraina, in Russia, in Turchia, una coppa del mondo in Qatar, semplici interessi ma sviluppati in uno sport ormai finanziariamente morto, saturo, bloccato.
> E' altresì logico che una volta entrati nel circuito mentale in cui per progresso si intende inclusività allora vedrete sempre un Krasnodar in più in Champions ed un Milan in meno, mentre i grandi club dentro la loro bolla scoppiano per via di politiche passate inutili e poco lungimiranti e adesso cercano disperatamente di staccarsi per non essere divorati dai debiti e dalla pandemia che il sistema marcio ha permesso di creare.
> Io parto sempre dal presupposto che certe istituzioni siano semplicemente in malafede finché il giochino regge, probabilmente nemmeno loro pensano che una scorporazione del genere possa accadere davvero, perché vivono fuori dalla realtà e pensano di poter essere protetti dalla politica, da altre istituzioni, dai media, dalla storia.



Io mi sono convinto in questi giorni che un cambiamento sia necessario e che questa scissione anche se non porterà a nulla avrà avuto il merito di risvegliare tutto il mondo del calcio dal torpore, con una bella scossa di terremoto.

Per me il futuro è la scomparsa della Champions in favore di un Campionato Europeo con una Superlega A e una Super B al vertice (40 squadre in tutto), unitarie e transnazionali, e promozioni e retrocessioni dai vari campionati nazionali per parteciparvi. Regular season in inverno, Final 8 della Super A per determinare il Campione d'Europa e playoff/playout per il resto. 

Tutto sotto l'egida UEFA e con la santa benedizione della FIFA. I top club avrebbero il loro campionato, il resto dei pezzenti il sogni di potervi partecipare un giorno, salvaguardando il sacro quanto ipocrita principio della meritocrazia.

Ne parlavo in un altro topic con altri utenti. Per me questo è il futuro, ottenuto anche grazie a questo scossone che ritengo fosse necessario. In ogni caso la proposta della nuova Champions è demenziale e offensiva, non solo imbarazzante, dunque la rivolta dei top club è giustissima.


----------



## nybreath (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nel contratto c'è scritto che se arrivi nelle prime 4 devi fare la champion. Il rifiutarsi di fare la champion è una violazione del contratto. Poi basta leggere l'articolo 49 dello statuto uefa



Non credo si sia riufitato ancora nessuno di andare in CL, questo articolo 49 sinceramente lo sto cercando, se puoi indicarmi dove lo leggi sarebbe interessante, ovviamente non cosa dice, ma dove sta ufficialmente questa norma.


----------



## nybreath (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> A prescindere da questo, se così fosse e le squadre di SL non pensano che si saranno ritorsioni?
> 
> Immagino:
> 
> ...



Vabbe, ma ovvio che pensano ci saranno ritorsioni, cioé, mio pensiero ovviamente, é fatto tutto appositamente contro UEFA e FIFA, é evidente che in qualche cosa c é stata una rottura e i club stanno dimostrando di voler fare le cose per conto loro, giusto o sbagliato che sia é un altra questione, ma non si puo pensare che lo abbiano fatto senza consapevolezza che UEFA e FIFA sarebbero state completamente contro.

Molto molto probilmente é proprio come dici tu, dare il via a questa SL segna un passo verso la fine, minimo minimo della UEFA.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si c'è scritto proprio quello! Art. 49 statuto uefa.



be allora c'è poco da discutere. 

però ti chiedo: e la ICC estiva? e quando alcuni rinunciano al preliminare di EL? questi sono strappi al regolamento?

io credo che se i club hanno fatto questo, sappiano che come minimo c'è la possibilità di battagliare. non credo che sia così "semplice" come dici tu, pur fidandomi di quel che dici.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono convinto in questi giorni che un cambiamento sia necessario e che questa scissione anche se non porterà a nulla avrà avuto il merito di risvegliare tutto il mondo del calcio dal torpore, con una bella scossa di terremoto.
> 
> Per me il futuro è la scomparsa della Champions in favore di un Campionato Europeo con una Superlega A e una Super B al vertice (40 squadre in tutto), unitarie e transnazionali, e promozioni e retrocessioni dai vari campionati nazionali per parteciparvi. Regular season in inverno, Final 8 della Super A per determinare il Campione d'Europa e playoff/playout per il resto.
> 
> ...



sembra quasi una provocazione... perchè va nella direzione opposta di quello che club e tifosi chiedono.
ora mi chiedo, ma quelli che schifano la superlega lo fanno a ragion veduta o solo perchè hanno letto troppi giornali con discorsi buonisti ed assurdi e si sono fatti intortare il cervello?
perche è chiaro che è l'unica via per svegliarsi dal torpore, come hai scritto tu.
torpore nel quale siamo finiti pian piano da 10 anni almeno.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ecco un milanista davvero DOC e soprattutto positivo, ottimista e lungimirante...
> 
> Infatti con la nostra squadretta attuale poche settimane fa siamo stati STUPRATI dal Manchester UTD, che se non fosse stato per il gol regolare annullato a Kessiè col cavolo che proseguiva in EL.
> 
> ...



Ancora con sta storia dei veri milanisti e dei falsi milanisti. Saranno quasi 15 anni che la sento.
A memoria, le prime volte sono state quando criticavo la politica societaria post-Atene 2007. E' una distinzione odiosa e inutile.
Per quanto riguarda i soldi, i favorevoli alla superlega parlano come se i soldi entrassero nelle loro tasche, o come se davvero da luglio il tridente del Milan potesse essere Messi Mbappè Halaand. A me sembra poco realistico.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sembra quasi una provocazione... perchè va nella direzione opposta di quello che club e tifosi chiedono.
> ora mi chiedo, ma quelli che schifano la superlega lo fanno a ragion veduta o solo perchè hanno letto troppi giornali con discorsi buonisti ed assurdi e si sono fatti intortare il cervello?
> perche è chiaro che è l'unica via per svegliarsi dal torpore, come hai scritto tu.
> torpore nel quale siamo finiti pian piano da 10 anni almeno.



Verissimo sai, io sono ancora contrario a questa superlega elitaria per principio, ma sono ancora piu contrario a questo coro ipocrita e buonista che si è sollevato, con giudizi senza alcuna cognizione di causa nè professionalità da gente che vive nel calcio e non.

La ciliegina sulla torta sono allenatori e giocatori, che hanno il coraggio di parlare di avidità quando un giorno si e uno pure sono a chiedere aumenti di stipendio milionari.

In pochi mi sembra si siano fermati un attimo a ragionare sul perchè si sia arrivati a questo e su quale sia una soluzione comune per risolverla e progredire. Solo i soliti moralismi di facciata, le solite minacce, le solite critiche da bar. Il solito schifo insomma.


----------



## Gamma (20 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Forse non sei molto informato su questo... i top-club saranno una decina di anni che cercano di far riformare le coppe all'UEFA. con o senza la minaccia dell'Eurolega, ma all'UEFA non è mai importato nulla, forse credendo i presidenti dei sempliciotti che si sarebbero sempre chinati al loro volere...
> 
> Solo lo scorso anno, probabilmente dietro voci sempre più concrete della creazione della SL, hanno provato a riformare la CL ed allentare lo schifo del FPF.
> 
> ...



So benissimo che la cosa va avanti da tempo, quello che dico è che come sono riusciti a coalizzarsi per far nascere la Superlega avrebbero potuto manifestare in maniera molto forte il loro disappunto nei confronti della gestione delle cose da parte della UEFA, magari anche coinvolgendo club minori che non avrebbero detto no a miglioramenti riguardo al FPF, alla gestione delle coppe ecc..
In un modo o nell'altro, con minacce forti e credibili, si sarebbe potuti arrivare a un compromesso che avrebbe favorito gli interessi dei club rispetto a quelli della UEFA, anche perché la UEFA deve capire che è sotto ai club, senza di essi non sarebbe letteralmente nulla(cosa che sta capendo bene adesso con le minacce di esclusione dei club/giocatori dalle competizioni, atti palesemente di disperazione).


----------



## Gamma (20 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Verissimo sai, io sono ancora contrario a questa superlega elitaria per principio, ma *sono ancora piu contrario a questo coro ipocrita e buonista che si è sollevato, con giudizi senza alcuna cognizione di causa nè professionalità da gente che vive nel calcio e non.*
> 
> La ciliegina sulla torta sono allenatori e giocatori, che hanno il coraggio di parlare di avidità quando un giorno si e uno pure sono a chiedere aumenti di stipendio milionari.
> 
> In pochi mi sembra si siano fermati un attimo a ragionare sul perchè si sia arrivati a questo e su quale sia una soluzione comune per risolverla e progredire. Solo i soliti moralismi di facciata, le solite minacce, le solite critiche da bar. Il solito schifo insomma.



Pur non essendo favorevole alla Superlega(quantomeno per come è strutturata oggi), mi trovo d'accordo con questo discorso, in particolare su ciò che ho evidenziato.

Ripeto, io non sono convinto che la Superlega sia la soluzione giusta, è nato tutto in maniera surreale ed anche il modo in cui funzionerà non mi convince per niente, ma allo stesso tempo non si può vivere col paraocchi, qualcosa andava fatta.
La pandemia, come ha detto Perez, ha sicuramente accelerato i tempi, e la soluzione offerta dalla UEFA con la riforma della nuova Champions non è la strada giusta, anzi, probabilmente peggiora anche le cose.

Avrei preferito una seria presa di posizione da parte dei club nei confronti della UEFA che però non scaturisse in questa Superlega, perché secondo me si sarebbe comunque arrivati ad una soluzione soddisfacente che avrebbe evitato molti polveroni.

Trovo assurdi i discorsi sull'avidità, come ha detto giustamente Lineker, ci manca solo che Raiola dica che il calcio è uno sport libero(frase fatta con cui si stanno riempendo in tanti la bocca) e abbiamo completato il quadretto, o anche i discorsi buonisti da parte di Ceferin e della UEFA(che è la mafia del calcio per eccellenza).

È tutto sbagliato, atteggiamento dei club fondatori, dei club esterni, degli esponenti, a vario titolo, dei club, degli ex giocatori ecc., ma io sono convinto che alla fine riusciranno a trovare tutti una soluzione e la Superlega diventerà una sorta di Champions League di serie a, mentre l'attuale(e nuova) Champions sarà una serie b(magari anche cambiando nome per evitare di calpestare la storia).


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be allora c'è poco da discutere.
> 
> però ti chiedo: e la ICC estiva? e quando alcuni rinunciano al preliminare di EL? questi sono strappi al regolamento?
> 
> io credo che se i club hanno fatto questo, sappiano che come minimo c'è la possibilità di battagliare. non credo che sia così "semplice" come dici tu, pur fidandomi di quel che dici.



La ICC si svolge in gran parte fuori dal territorio uefa e comunque è considerata amichevole estiva


----------

